# Juventus-Bayern Monaco 0-2



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2013)

Mercoledì 10 aprile alle 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino si gioca la gara di ritorno dei quarti di finale di CL. Si parte, come tutti sanno, dal 2-0 per il Bayern. *

Dove vedere Juventus Bayern in tv?*

La partita verrà trasmessa in diretta *in chiaro* su *Canale 5* oltre che, ovviamente, su SKY e Mediaset Premium.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Aprile 2013)

Il Bayern è favorito, ma la Juve non è spacciata. L'ambiente potrebbe caricarli a bomba

Ovviamente spero che la bomba possa essere sugli spalti


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Aprile 2013)

Il Bayern imporrà il suo gioco anche al Simply Stadium.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Aprile 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Il Bayern è favorito, ma la Juve non è spacciata. L'ambiente potrebbe caricarli a bomba
> 
> Ovviamente spero che la bomba possa essere sugli spalti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Aprile 2013)

Il Bayern dovrà tenere la concentrazione altissima. 100/100 i Conte boys saranno degli indemoniati.


----------



## Harvey (7 Aprile 2013)

Insidia sbornia post titolo per i tedeschi... Speriamo bene!


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Aprile 2013)

Maddai partita senza storia... la rube doveva segnare almeno un gol all'andata.

Senza Lichcoso e vidal poi.... devono vincere 3-0 utopia .... nemmeno il conad stadium puo fare qulalcosa..


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Maddai partita senza storia... la rube doveva segnare almeno un gol all'andata.
> 
> Senza Lichcoso e vidal poi.... devono vincere 3-0 utopia .... nemmeno il conad stadium puo fare qulalcosa..



Tifo'o,tu sei l'unica speranza che hanno.Continua a dire che il ritorno è senza storia e può realmente accadere l'imponderabile.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tifo'o,tu sei l'unica speranza che hanno.Continua a dire che il ritorno è senza storia e può realmente accadere l'imponderabile.



Sono solo oggettivo... poi odio entrambi i club... a me frega poco


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Aprile 2013)

Come ho già detto in altri topic, se la Juve fa un partitone al livello della partita casalinga contro il Chelsea, potrebbe anche qualificarsi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Aprile 2013)

85% Bayern 15% Juventus


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

Secondo me la Juventus può farcela.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>



Speriamo possano farlo i tedeschi, mentre i bianconeri possano planare dolcemente nell'ano di Agnelli


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Aprile 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Il Bayern è favorito, ma la Juve non è spacciata. L'ambiente potrebbe caricarli a bomba
> 
> Ovviamente spero che la bomba possa essere sugli spalti





Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>





er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Speriamo possano farlo i tedeschi, mentre i bianconeri possano planare dolcemente nell'ano di Agnelli



Ragazzi per favore evitiamo di scrivere certe cose. Sfottò ok, ma addirittura augurare bombe...


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi per favore evitiamo di scrivere certe cose. Sfottò ok, ma addirittura augurare bombe...



Che ho scritto di male io?! .___.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Che ho scritto di male io?! .___.



Planare troppo è illegale


----------



## juventino (8 Aprile 2013)

Al 99,9% usciamo.


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Aprile 2013)

*Sarà lo spagnolo Carlos Velasco Carballo l'arbitro di Juventus-Bayern. *


----------



## smallball (8 Aprile 2013)

la rimonta sarebbe un'impresa epica


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Aprile 2013)

*in attacco dovrebbero giocare Quagliarella e Vucinic*


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Aprile 2013)

Dipenderà tutto dall'atteggiamento del Bayern.
Se replicano il ritorno contro l'Arsenal rischiano fortemente di uscire.
Secondo me la Juve ce la può fare, ma è durissima.


----------



## Brontolo (8 Aprile 2013)

3 eurogoal di quagliarella...e a luglio gli compriamo schweinsteiger 
è la volta che il buon vecchio franz schiatta...gli brucia ancora aver perso vidal


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Aprile 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> 3 eurogoal di quagliarella...e a luglio gli compriamo schweinsteiger
> è la volta che il buon vecchio franz schiatta...gli brucia ancora aver perso vidal



Al massimo loro si comprano Vidal....


----------



## Clint Eastwood (8 Aprile 2013)

Tutto dipende dal Bayern. Se anche la Juve sfoderasse la prestazione della vita non servirebbe a nulla senza un Bayern in tono minore.
Nel calcio puo' succedere sempre di tutto sia ben chiaro, ma insomma se il Bayern gioca da Bayern non ce n'è per la Juve.


----------



## Brontolo (9 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Al massimo loro si comprano Vidal....



no, non penso...sarebbe ammettere che eran due anni che rosicavano


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2013)

Un 2-0 non è MAI STATO recuperato in tutta la storia della coppa campioni/CL mi pare, ovviamente quest'anno il mito è stato sfasato... indovinate chi era protagonista? il Milan


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Un 2-0 non è MAI STATO recuperato in tutta la storia della coppa campioni/CL mi pare, ovviamente quest'anno il mito è stato sfasato... indovinate chi era protagonista? il Milan



A dir la verità quella di Barcellona non è stata la nostra miglior prodezza,abbiamo fatto di peggio.....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

tiferò solo per Pogba stasera


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Un 2-0 non è MAI STATO recuperato in tutta la storia della coppa campioni/CL mi pare, ovviamente quest'anno il mito è stato sfasato... indovinate chi era protagonista? il Milan



Siamo maestri in questo


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Aprile 2013)

il bayern deve segnare un gol stasera per sperare... se non segna, passa la juve


----------



## Canonista (10 Aprile 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> il bayern deve segnare un gol stasera per sperare... se non segna, passa la juve



Ma secondo me ne segna anche altri 2


----------



## Gre-No-Li (10 Aprile 2013)

Finisce 4-1, ma non so per chi...comunque sia l'unica cosa che mi auguro è di non finire eliminati vincendo 3-1...


----------



## Prinz (10 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> tiferò solo per Pogba stasera



What???


Comunque non faccio scaramanzia, per me i gobbastri non vanno da nessuna parte. Un goal lo prendono sicuro


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Aprile 2013)

Che non facciano scherzi...


----------



## Principe (10 Aprile 2013)

Pronostico 2 a 1 per la Juve


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> What???
> 
> 
> Comunque non faccio scaramanzia, per me i gobbastri non vanno da nessuna parte. Un goal lo prendono sicuro



non hai capito  è normale che voglio che perdano i gobbi, ma voglio che Pogba gioca bene


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Aprile 2013)

Ecco come Conte (alias Andonio Gonde) ha caricato i suoi giocatori per la partita di stasera:

_Volevo mosdrare ai miei giogadori la bardida Inder-Doddenham ber garigarli gome ha faddo Murignio, ma si è ingebbado il videoregisdradore dello Giuvendus Sdadium e guindi abbiamo guardado lo sbareggio Gadanzaro-Verona del 1975. Agghiaggiandeaà lorsignori!_


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2013)

Passa la Juve.


----------



## juventino (10 Aprile 2013)

Cerchiamo almeno di uscire con onore.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Cerchiamo almeno di uscire con onore.



......non fasciatevi la testa prima....


----------



## juventino (10 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ......non fasciatevi la testa prima....



E' chiaro che nulla è impossibile, ma a mio avviso è veramentre troppo dura per crederci.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2013)

Miracolo tra non molto, occhio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Miracolo tra non molto, occhio.



Se accade ti vengo a cercare fino a Napoli.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2013)

Se all'andata fosse finita 2-1 ora sarei qui a dire che passa la Rube... ma onestamente 3 gol al Bayern senza vidal senza lichcoso.... dai.. siamo oggettivi


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Miracolo tra non molto, occhio.



La Juve può farcela sul serio.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se all'andata fosse finita 2-1 ora sarei qui a dire che passa la Rube... ma onestamente 3 gol al Bayern senza vidal senza lichcoso.... dai.. siamo oggettivi



.....può accadere ....


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2013)

E' difficile ma non impossibile. Basta un gol nei primi minuti, un'espulsione...


----------



## iceman. (10 Aprile 2013)

pure nel 2004-2005 milan psv 2-0 e al ritorno se non fosse stato per la capocciata di ambrosini al 91' eravamo fuori.
Se il bayern segna e' finita, se segna prima la juve probabile succeda il miracolo....


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> pure nel 2004-2005 milan psv 2-0 e al ritorno se non fosse stato per la capocciata di ambrosini al 91' eravamo fuori.
> Se il bayern segna e' finita, se segna prima la juve probabile succeda il miracolo....



Se vabbe il Milan... parliamo di una squadra che ha nel suo dna le rimonte... cioe la coruna, psv,istambul, londra per poco e barcellona... 

Il Bayern non ha nulla a che fare con il dna Milan...


----------



## iceman. (10 Aprile 2013)

Anche ieri il borussia due gol in 5 minuti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

però non penso che succederà...i tedeschi si sono preparati benissimo su, manco hanno festeggiato la vittoria della Bundesliga


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Anche ieri il borussia due gol in 5 minuti.



Beh ma il Bayern non è il Malaga.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2013)

Vabbe il Malaga... squadra senza esperienza, la più scarsa delle 8...

Il Bayern è tutt'altra roba poi hanno una fase difensiva fortissima 3 pere non le prendono manco se giocaserro senza portiere....

Io non voglio gufare.. ma onestamente...


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> però non penso che succederà...i tedeschi si sono preparati benissimo su, manco hanno festeggiato la vittoria della Bundesliga



....tutto può accedere...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vabbe il Malaga... squadra senza esperienza, la più scarsa delle 8...
> 
> Il Bayern è tutt'altra roba poi hanno una fase difensiva fortissima 3 pere non le prendono manco se giocaserro senza portiere....
> 
> Io non voglio gufare.. ma onestamente...




Se la Juve segna subito il primo non si può escludere più nulla....


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2013)

Meno male che hanno wcnic


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2013)

Togliesse sto bidone e mettesse Gomez


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2013)

Ma che giallo è????


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma che giallo è????



.....adesso arriva un rigore inesistente per i gobbi.....


----------



## iceman. (10 Aprile 2013)

davvero gomez vale 1000 mandzukic...

comunque chiellini e' una ..... spero lo facciano fuori

- - - Aggiornato - - -

sto van buyten in champions solo contro di noi ha fatto il fenomrno segnandoci due gol


----------



## iceman. (10 Aprile 2013)

Finita, il bayern ha preso il pallino.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2013)

Esatto dovevano fare gol all'inizio, ora la Rube ha finito la benzina

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma sto pogba è un mostro


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Aprile 2013)

Il Bayern va a casa di sicuro.


----------



## chicagousait (10 Aprile 2013)

Devono segnare


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2013)

Mah, sto Boateng...


----------



## iceman. (10 Aprile 2013)

le controfinte di pirlo sono prevedibilissime, che catorcio, solo da fermo riesce a filtreggiare.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2013)

Il Bayern è una macchina perfetta in attacco e difesa... guardiola andra a distruggere tutto

Bella roba cacciare Heynkess


----------



## iceman. (10 Aprile 2013)

ma robben oltre a tirare a giro sa fare qualcos altro?


----------



## chicagousait (10 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ma robben oltre a tirare a giro sa fare qualcos altro?



Correre e rompersi


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2013)

Bah... sto Bayern come ha fatto in 2 anni a creare una squadre del genere?


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Bayern è una macchina perfetta in attacco e difesa... guardiola andra a distruggere tutto
> 
> Bella roba cacciare Heynkess


Ma prendiamolo noi Heynckes


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Aprile 2013)

Il Bayern deve a tutti costi segnare rapidamente,perchè questi rientreranno in campo a mille.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (10 Aprile 2013)

Senza un paio di veri attaccanti non si va da nessuna parte...qui il gol si può fare solo su punizione o corner...


----------



## MilanForever (10 Aprile 2013)

Partita equilibrata, il Bayern è ovviamente più forte ma tra le due squadre non c'è la differenza che si è vista all'andata. 
Purtroppo per la juve però, è troppo tardi.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (10 Aprile 2013)

------

- - - Aggiornato - - -

aggiornamento percentuali: 
90% Bayern 10% Gobbi


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Aprile 2013)

Pippo Inzaghi twitta: 

Primi tempi senza gol.Entro io?


vai pippo mio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

palo pazzesco


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2013)

Incredibile


----------



## iceman. (10 Aprile 2013)

sto robben e' sfigato al 100%


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

dura giocare con Quagliarella, Vucinic in attacco


----------



## chicagousait (10 Aprile 2013)

Ciao ciao Giuve


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Aprile 2013)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2013)

Gooooooooolllllllllllllllll


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Aprile 2013)

Finita


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

arrivederci


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Aprile 2013)

A casa, campioni di ste due patanghe.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

rivedremo Real-Bayern sono sicuro


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2013)

Ma si sapeva sono di un altro livello


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2013)

Adesso è finita.


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2013)

Che asino


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

mo ne prendono 5


----------



## Clint Eastwood (10 Aprile 2013)

Finita, anzi mai iniziata.
Ci sono 2 categorie di differenza, poco da dire.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Aprile 2013)

dispiace


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Aprile 2013)

Noi ne abbiamo date due al barcellona, sfigati. Voi le prendete da chiunque non sia una mandria di cessi.


----------



## iceman. (10 Aprile 2013)

sono di un'altra categoria. 
Vucinic Matri Quagliarella Giovinco solo in serie A possono giocare in qualunque altro campionato farebbero le riserve.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> dispiace



Io ho le lacrime agli occhi.....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

gli sta bene


----------



## #Dodo90# (10 Aprile 2013)

Era abbastanza prevedibile...


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Aprile 2013)

come dominano i tedeschi, fortissimi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

squadra quasi perfetta


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Aprile 2013)

solo in italia un giocatore come pirlo può essere considerato ancora forte, ma oggi ne ha azzeccato almeno 1 di passaggio?

cioè questi vincono lo scudetto con un attacco inesistente, e centrocampisti estremamente sopravvalutati (non tutti eh, ma anche marchisio stasera è nullo)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> solo in italia un giocatore come pirlo può essere considerato ancora forte, ma oggi ne ha azzeccato almeno 1 di passaggio?



e i Juventini ancora sono innamorati

- - - Aggiornato - - -

ora fa quindici gol giaccherini


----------



## AndrasWave (10 Aprile 2013)

Troppo forti sti tedeschi.. Pogba comunque è proprio forte.

Prevedo anni bui per il calcio italiano. Questi, gli inglesi, le spagnole e tra poco anche le francesci (con il PSG) ci surclasseranno.


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Aprile 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Troppo forti sti tedeschi.. Pogba comunque è proprio forte.
> 
> Prevedo anni bui per il calcio italiano. Questi, gli inglesi, le spagnole e tra poco anche le francesci (con il PSG) ci surclasseranno.



Ci siamo noi. Abbi fede.

Questi credono di avere un'ossatura invece ne hanno solo uno veramente forte.

Noi abbiamo un tridente che fra un paio d'anni farà rabbrividire l'Europa.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (10 Aprile 2013)

No la Juve è uscita.
Profondamente addolorato


----------



## forzajuve (10 Aprile 2013)

Niente da fare...sono piu forti...credo che Barca-Bayern e una finale anticipata.


----------



## Butcher (10 Aprile 2013)

Bayern troppo superiore.


----------



## Livestrong (10 Aprile 2013)

Uhh come godo. Sto godendo come un riccio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Troppo forti sti tedeschi.. Pogba comunque è proprio forte.
> 
> Prevedo anni bui per il calcio italiano. Questi, gli inglesi, le spagnole e tra poco anche le francesci (con il PSG) ci surclasseranno.


La Juve e soprattutto il Milan sono squadre che devono crescere, devono acquistare e devono continuare a costruire senza smontare(in tal senso mi riferisco soprattutto a noi).


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Aprile 2013)




----------



## iceman. (10 Aprile 2013)

Anche in difesa la juve deve comprare qualcuno. 
Vidic per loro sarebbe perfetto. In attacco devono prenderne due non uno


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Aprile 2013)

pure Pizarro ahahahahha godooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Aprile 2013)

umiliati totalmente, non hanno fatto neanche un tiro in porta neanche in casa


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2013)

4 pere e a casa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2013)

2 palloni all'andata e 2 palloni al ritorno. Pizarro è il loro Tomasson.


----------



## iceman. (10 Aprile 2013)

anche oggi sarebbe potuta finire 4 a 0, niente da dire.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Aprile 2013)

a casaaaaaaaaa godoooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Clint Eastwood (10 Aprile 2013)

Turno superato con nochalance dal Bayern, cosa che da la misura del livello bassissimo del nostro campionato.
Sembra incredibile che questa squadra (per carità piu' che dignitosa eh) abbia ammazzato il campionato.
Mette tristezza


----------



## Livestrong (10 Aprile 2013)

Ari - godo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Aprile 2013)

Turno senza storia.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Aprile 2013)

Nonostante tutti i segnali della fase a gironi,Bayern completamente di un altro livello.
E adesso tifo le tedesche per la vittoria finale.

Ah,GODO


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Aprile 2013)

IN ITALIA

alla fine in difesa sono forti perchè chiellini può fare quel che vuole

a centrocampo le squadre partono per arginare un pirlo ormai andato, lasciando praterie

in attacco 0 proprio


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Aprile 2013)

Sono di un altro livello, le hanno prese all'andata e al ritorno. Il centrocampo del Bayern è fortissimo, l'organizzazione difensiva dei tedeschi e il potenziale offensivo sono di un'altra categoria.


----------



## The Ripper (10 Aprile 2013)

abbiamo fatto una figura migliore noi, e di gran lunga


----------



## Principe (10 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Cerchiamo almeno di uscire con onore.



Male peggio di noi, almeno in casa noi abbiamo battuto il barca


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ah,GODO



Allora,quand'è che danno la coppa alla Juve???






















Ora non voglio fare quello che dice "ve l'avevo detto",ma non so come voi vedevate la Juve,migliore squadra in Italia,favorita assoluta alla coppa.Ma era per qualche concidenza astrale???


----------



## Gnagnazio (10 Aprile 2013)

Godo, ma cmq che schifo per il campionato italiano.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2013)

Per me il Bayern può tranquillamente vincere la CL.


----------



## peppe75 (10 Aprile 2013)

finalmenteeeeee!!!!!!!! i "marziani dei miei c******" sono tornati sulla terra....volevano fare il double! ma andate a casa pipp**** 
torna a casa parrucchinooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!
abbassate le creste cosa credevate che l'Europa è come il campionato???
a casa a casa!!!!!!
Gooooodoooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!
non c'è prezzo a vedere la faccia di Buffon dopo il 2-0!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Aprile 2013)

Vorrei anche fare una parentesi sul 3-5-2:è molto indicativo il fatto che,questo modulo che spopola in Serie A,venga completamente ignorato,a ragione direi,in qualsiasi altra parte del Mondo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Aprile 2013)

il piave mormoròòòòòòòòòò

non passa lo stranieroooooooooooo


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Zaza' allora,quand'è che danno la coppa alla Juve???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si 
Semplicemente c'era puzza di 2010 bis da tutte le parti,con la sola differenza che l'Inter aveva un grande attacco.


----------



## juventino (10 Aprile 2013)

La Champions, almeno al momento, non è ancora alla nostra portata. Certo io resto convinto che il sorteggio ci ha detto malissimo a prendere il Bayern, che in questo momento è la squadra più forte ed in forma, ma il divario è davvero troppo alto. Servono investimenti, campioni e soprattutto cambiare sto dannatissimo 3-5-2 che in Italia va bene, ma che in Europa fa ridere. Le basi ci sono, ma adesso la palla passa alla società. Se si vuole puntare alla Champions occorre cacciare il grano.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> La Champions, almeno al momento, non è ancora alla nostra portata. *Certo io resto convinto che il sorteggio ci ha detto malissimo a prendere il Bayern*, che in questo momento è la squadra più forte ed in forma, ma il divario è davvero troppo alto. Servono investimenti, campioni e soprattutto cambiare sto dannatissimo 3-5-2 che in Italia va bene, ma che in Europa fa ridere. Le basi ci sono, ma adesso la palla passa alla società. Se si vuole puntare alla Champions occorre cacciare il grano.



Oddio,avete passato un turno agggggratis,mica è sempre Natale


----------



## Principe (10 Aprile 2013)

Per carità la Juve per essere competitiva in Europa anni luce veramente , Pirlo e' un ex , gli attaccanti nn sono da champions league tranne forse vicinic , in difesa serve almeno un campione e ne lichcoso ne asamoah sono ai livelli dei livelli migliori , nn sono d'accordo con chi dice che gli manca poco , gli manca tantissimo


----------



## juventino (10 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Oddio,avete passato un turno agggggratis,mica è sempre Natale



Eh vabbe dai infondo il Dortmund ha preso Shakhtar e Malaga, decisamente non al livello di Bayern e Real  Alla fine potevamo prenderlo pure noi il Malaga.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Si
> Semplicemente c'era puzza di 2010 bis da tutte le parti,con la sola differenza che l'Inter aveva un grande attacco.



Beh anch'io dicevo che c'era una differenza abissale con l'inter del Triplete,specie in attacco,ma nessuno mi dava corda.


----------



## #Dodo90# (10 Aprile 2013)

!uesto conferma che la differenza tra le migliori squadre d'Italia e le megliori d'Europa è molto alta.


----------



## AndrasWave (10 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ci siamo noi. Abbi fede.
> 
> Questi credono di avere un'ossatura invece ne hanno solo uno veramente forte.
> 
> Noi abbiamo un tridente che fra un paio d'anni farà rabbrividire l'Europa.



Fede per la mia squadra ci sarà sempre.
Ma a parte l'attacco non vedo tutta questa ossatura manco per quanto riguarda la nostra rosa. A centrocampo siamo qualcosa di obrobrioso e la difesa (a parte De Sciglio e forse Abate) è da rifondare.
Vista anche la nostra pochezza economica ho paura che all'estero resteranno troppo forti ancora per molto.

Senza contare che per me Allegri in Europa non è ancora al top, e forse non lo sarà mai.


----------



## Harvey (10 Aprile 2013)

Comunque c'è da dare il giusto merito ai gobbi, fino al gol di Alaba la qualificazione è stata veramente in bilico...


----------



## Nivre (10 Aprile 2013)

Si gode parecchio!!!!

Sti falliti con una squadra seria come il Bayern nemmeno un gol sono riusciti a fare. Quasi quasi abbiamo fatto più bella figura noi.

Ma com'è che si dice... ''In italia ladroni in europa co*lioni''


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Aprile 2013)

la Juve avrebbe potuto tranquillamente passare a occhi chiusi, ma *non se l'è sentita*


----------



## 2515 (10 Aprile 2013)

ora gli juventini avranno capito perché il milan non poteva più tenere pirlo e farlo giocare in quel ruolo, se deve giocare su 2 fronti la sua anti-predisposizione difensiva è abnorme, perde troppi palloni.


----------



## juventino (10 Aprile 2013)

La difesa a 3 comunque è ridicola. Solo in Italia si poteva rispolvera una cosa tanto antiquata.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> La difesa a 3 comunque è ridicola. Solo in Italia si poteva rispolvera una cosa tanto antiquata.


I moduli moderni restano il 4-3-3 e il 4-2-3-1, specialmente quest'ultimo, pochi cavoli.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Aprile 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> la Juve avrebbe potuto tranquillamente passare a occhi chiusi, ma *non se l'è sentita*



Infatti,poteva essere una formalità.......

- - - Aggiornato - - -

*Vialli:"Ribery non lo vorrei alla Juve,perchè poi dove lo metti nel 3-5-2............"*


Fatelo fuori,vi prego,Rossi lo sta perculando in questo momento.....


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Aprile 2013)

Bayern nettamente superiore, nulla da fare. Così come sono superiori quasi tutte le squadre attualmente in corsa per la Champions. Poi certamente la Juve è la squadra in Italia che più facilmente rispetto alle altre può avere le possibilità di essere una grande anche in campo internazionale.


----------



## juventino (10 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> I moduli moderni restano il 4-3-3 e il 4-2-3-1, specialmente quest'ultimo, pochi cavoli.



Quoto col sangue. E infatti gli ultimi due che da noi hanno usato il 4-2-3-1 sono Mourinho e il sottovalutato, a mio avviso, Spalletti. Il 4-3-3 moderno alla fine è comunque molto simile al 4-2-3-1. Io mi auguro veramente che questo doppio confronto abbia fatto aprire gli occhi a più di qualcuno qui in Italia e che finalmente si cominci ad accantonare il dannatissimo 3-5-2 o 3-4-3 che alla fine non sono altro che 5-3-2 o 5-2-3 visto che gli esterni sono sempre giocatori più di corsa che dotati tecnicamente.


----------



## Gnagnazio (10 Aprile 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Fede per la mia squadra ci sarà sempre.
> Ma a parte l'attacco non vedo tutta questa ossatura manco per quanto riguarda la nostra rosa. A centrocampo siamo qualcosa di obrobrioso e la difesa (a parte De Sciglio e forse Abate) è da rifondare.
> Vista anche la nostra pochezza economica ho paura che all'estero resteranno troppo forti ancora per molto.
> 
> Senza contare che per me Allegri in Europa non è ancora al top, e forse non lo sarà mai.



Prendiamo 2 fortissimi centrocampisti (Anderson o Eriksen), poi prendiamo almeno un forte difensore centrale e siamo da Champions. Sono convinto che manca poco al Milan per tornare grande.


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2013)

Troppa differenza tra le due squadre. Anche sul piano della personalità. Il Bayern in 180 minuti non ha mai dato l'idea di poter subire gol o soffrire. E' forse l'unica squadra d'Europa senza punti deboli.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Eh vabbe dai infondo il Dortmund ha preso Shakhtar e Malaga, decisamente non al livello di Bayern e Real  Alla fine potevamo prenderlo pure noi il Malaga.



si ma nel girone avevano Real, City e Ajax e sono ancora imbattuti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Quoto col sangue. E infatti gli ultimi due che da noi hanno usato il 4-2-3-1 sono Mourinho e il sottovalutato, a mio avviso, Spalletti. Il 4-3-3 moderno alla fine è comunque molto simile al 4-2-3-1. Io mi auguro veramente che questo doppio confronto abbia fatto aprire gli occhi a più di qualcuno qui in Italia e che finalmente si cominci ad accantonare il dannatissimo 3-5-2 o 3-4-3 che alla fine non sono altro che 5-3-2 o 5-2-3 *visto che gli esterni sono sempre giocatori più di corsa che dotati tecnicamente*.


Infatti i vostri tre di centrocampo restano di livello, invece sulle fasce siete deboli: Asamoah ha fatto un esordio boom poi si è afflosciato, Lichtsteiner è soprattutto un giocatore di quantità, non di livello europeo, poi le alternative si chiamano Peluso, Padoin, Isla, De Ceglie. La vostra rosa resta la più forte in Italia però c'è tanta strada da fare per raggiungere gli altissimi livelli di Real o Bayern, squadre che al di là della loro formidabile rosa hanno *esperienza* a pacchi dato che la CL, per loro, è diventata un appuntamento fisso, ogni anno.


----------



## juventino (10 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Troppa differenza tra le due squadre. Anche sul piano della personalità. Il Bayern in 180 minuti non ha mai dato l'idea di poter subire gol o soffrire. E' forse l'unica squadra d'Europa senza punti deboli.



Per me in finale ci vanno loro e il Real a meno che non si trovino in semi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Troppa differenza tra le due squadre. Anche sul piano della personalità. Il Bayern in 180 minuti non ha mai dato l'idea di poter subire gol o soffrire. E' forse l'unica squadra d'Europa senza punti deboli.


Per me son più forti del Barcellona ad esempio, perché il Barcellona si sa come prenderlo, il Bayern come lo prendi?


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Aprile 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Fede per la mia squadra ci sarà sempre.
> Ma a parte l'attacco non vedo tutta questa ossatura manco per quanto riguarda la nostra rosa. A centrocampo siamo qualcosa di obrobrioso e la difesa (a parte De Sciglio e forse Abate) è da rifondare.
> Vista anche la nostra pochezza economica ho paura che all'estero resteranno troppo forti ancora per molto.
> 
> Senza contare che per me Allegri in Europa non è ancora al top, e forse non lo sarà mai.



Noi ne abbiamo 4, loro 1 (in stagione 2013/2014).
Partiamo da qui.

E, la differenza sta qui: loro credono di avere uno squadrone e han già comprato mezzo mondo. Noi lo sappiamo che dobbiamo investire a centrocampo e in difesa.


----------



## iceman. (10 Aprile 2013)

La difesa a 3 in europa e' da pazzi, a meno che in difesa non giochino maldini baresi e nesta.

Comunque partita " straordinaria" , complimenti al bayern "straordinario " fatto di giocatori "straordinari", e' tutto straordinario, e per voi non e' tutto straordinario?


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Per me in finale ci vanno loro e il Real a meno che non si trovino in semi.



Sarebbe senza dubbio la finale giusta.


----------



## 2515 (10 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Quoto col sangue. E infatti gli ultimi due che da noi hanno usato il 4-2-3-1 sono Mourinho e il sottovalutato, a mio avviso, Spalletti. Il 4-3-3 moderno alla fine è comunque molto simile al 4-2-3-1. Io mi auguro veramente che questo doppio confronto abbia fatto aprire gli occhi a più di qualcuno qui in Italia e che finalmente si cominci ad accantonare il dannatissimo 3-5-2 o 3-4-3 che alla fine non sono altro che 5-3-2 o 5-2-3 visto che gli esterni sono sempre giocatori più di corsa che dotati tecnicamente.



il vostro problema è che la vostra difesa messa a 4 è efficace meno della metà. Bonucci ha il doppio dello spazio da coprire e non ha la freddezza e la capacità di farlo, Barzagli deve correre ancora di più e anche lui ha molto più spazio a cui badare, Chiellini terzino non ci vuole giocare manco morto, Lichsteiner dovrebbe stare molto più indietro, mentre lui è molto bravo soprattutto a fare l'incursore, a trovare lo spazio giusto per farsi lanciare.
Per giocare con la difesa a 4 i due centrali devono essere grandi centrali, in Europa la sfanghi solo così. E questo è un problema che c'è in tutte le big d'italia.


----------



## juventino (10 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Infatti i vostri tre di centrocampo restano di livello, invece sulle fasce siete deboli: Asamoah ha fatto un esordio boom poi si è afflosciato, Lichtsteiner è soprattutto un giocatore di quantità, non di livello europeo, poi le alternative si chiamano Peluso, Padoin, Isla, De Ceglie. La vostra rosa resta la più forte in Italia però c'è tanta strada da fare per raggiungere gli altissimi livelli di Real o Bayern, squadre che al di là della loro formidabile rosa hanno *esperienza* a pacchi dato che la CL, per loro, è diventata un appuntamento fisso, ogni anno.



L'esperienza va fatta con gli anni. A mio avviso se si vuole puntare alla Champions in modo serio le strade sono due : o si investe subito e di conseguenza subito si può essere competitivi (ciò che ha fatto il Real) oppure si comincia un progetto serio che preveda di prendere giovani talenti dandogli fiducia e affiancarli a gocatori di esperienza (evitando di prendere giocatori inutili come i Peluso, i Giaccherini e compagnia) aspettando qualche anno per poter dire la propria.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2013)

Buffon: «Questo Bayern può vincere la Champions» «Credevamo di potercela fare ma abbiamo affrontato una squadra superiore a noi da tutti i punti di vista»- «Non abbiamo rimpianti, abbiamo fatto la partita al massimo delle nostre forze attuali ma purtroppo non è bastato perché abbiamo incontrato una squadra su tutti i piani superiore a noi, tecnico, fisico, di esperienza, di convinzione...». «La differenza tra noi e loro sta anche nel cammino, negli ultimi tre anni hanno fatto due finali e qualcosa vorrà dire. Giocano insieme da tanti anni, hanno giocatori con 80-90 partite in nazionale...Loro hanno impressionato stasera più di Monaco, perché stasera la Juve ha fatto la Juve ma ha trovato di fronte una squadra fortissima, che può tranquillamente arrivare in finale o vincere il trofeo», continua il portiere bianconero, «avevo la convinzione che noi ce la potessimo giocare alla pari con tutti perché avevamo incontrato una squadra come il Chelsea, che quattro mesi prima aveva vinto la Champions proprio contro il Bayern, e superandola eravamo convinti di potercela fare. Ma stasera loro hanno dimostrato la loro forza».


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> L'esperienza va fatta con gli anni. A mio avviso se si vuole puntare alla Champions in modo serio le strade sono due : o si investe subito e di conseguenza subito si può essere competitivi (ciò che ha fatto il Real) oppure si comincia un progetto serio che preveda di prendere giovani talenti dandogli fiducia e affiancarli a gocatori di esperienza (evitando di prendere giocatori inutili come i Peluso, i Giaccherini e compagnia) aspettando qualche anno per poter dire la propria.


Appunto, è un percorso di crescita lungo quello che dovrà fare la Juve e anche il Milan.


----------



## iceman. (10 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sarebbe senza dubbio la finale giusta.



Ieri Mourinho l'ha detto "ogni volta che batto drogba vado in finale e la vinco, marsiglia porto nel 2004, inter chelsea nel 2010 e ora con il real". 

Preferisco la vinca il real anziche' il barsa


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> L'esperienza va fatta con gli anni. A mio avviso se si vuole puntare alla Champions in modo serio le strade sono due : o si investe subito e di conseguenza subito si può essere competitivi (ciò che ha fatto il Real) oppure si comincia un progetto serio che preveda di prendere giovani talenti dandogli fiducia e affiancarli a gocatori di esperienza (evitando di prendere giocatori inutili come i Peluso, i Giaccherini e compagnia) aspettando qualche anno per poter dire la propria.



Il Real è cresciuto con Mourinho, l'unico allenatore che fa davvero la differenza (non a caso, ogni anno è sempre lì tra le prime 4 d'Europa). Prima di Mourinho, prendono schiaffi da tutti.

E dico di più: secondo me, in fondo in fondo, questo Real non è nemmeno poi così forte. Ma Mourinho fa rendere tutti al 300%.


----------



## MisterBet (10 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ieri Mourinho l'ha detto "ogni volta che batto drogba vado in finale e la vinco, marsiglia porto nel 2004, inter chelsea nel 2010 e ora con il real".
> 
> Preferisco la vinca il real anziche' il barsa



Anche ogni volta che ha rubato un ottavo di finale, nel 2004 contro lo United, nel 2010 con il Chelsea e quest'anno di nuovo con lo United...


----------



## Tom! (11 Aprile 2013)

Meritata la sconfitta...pazienza. Stiamo facendo un percorso e non siamo ancora in grado di battere la squadra più forte del mondo e quella più difficile di affrontare per i moduli utilizzati.

Comunque mamma mia...una sfortuna assurda. 
All'andata un gol dopo 24 secondi, il secondo in fuorigioco, mancata espulsione di ribery e ammonizione di vidal dopo una punizione nettissima non concessa a pirlo. Litchsteiner che viene ammonito per simulazione quando non c'era niente.
Ritorno, gol concesso per disattenzione su un calcio di punizione che non c'era.

Con questo non sto facendo l'interista, ma sto dicendo che siamo stati assolutamente sfigati negli episodi, sempre a favore loro mai a favore nostro.


----------



## Livestrong (11 Aprile 2013)

Eh si, poverini. Vi hanno preso a pallonate, altro che sfortuna


----------



## juventino (11 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Meritata la sconfitta...pazienza. Stiamo facendo un percorso e non siamo ancora in grado di battere la squadra più forte del mondo e quella più difficile di affrontare per i moduli utilizzati.
> 
> Comunque mamma mia...una sfortuna assurda.
> All'andata un gol dopo 24 secondi, il secondo in fuorigioco, mancata espulsione di ribery e ammonizione di vidal dopo una punizione nettissima non concessa a pirlo. Litchsteiner che viene ammonito per simulazione quando non c'era niente.
> ...



Più che altro siam stati sfigati a prendere il Bayern


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Aprile 2013)

Dai ve le hanno date. E potevate prenderne qualche altro.


----------



## juventino (11 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Appunto, è un percorso di crescita lungo quello che dovrà fare la Juve e anche il Milan.



Speriamo che questo percorso trovi continuità comunque. Sarebbe bello ritornare dove eravamo una volta.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Meritata la sconfitta...pazienza. Stiamo facendo un percorso e non siamo ancora in grado di battere la squadra più forte del mondo e quella più difficile di affrontare per i moduli utilizzati.
> 
> Comunque mamma mia...una sfortuna assurda.
> All'andata un gol dopo 24 secondi, il secondo in fuorigioco, mancata espulsione di ribery e ammonizione di vidal dopo una punizione nettissima non concessa a pirlo. Litchsteiner che viene ammonito per simulazione quando non c'era niente.
> ...



Piallati senza appello per 180 minuti.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Speriamo che questo percorso trovi continuità comunque. *Sarebbe bello ritornare dove eravamo una volta.*



....in B?


----------



## Harvey (11 Aprile 2013)

Sta storia che il fallo del gol non c'era circola solo a Torino, avrete la vista a raggi X...


----------



## juventino (11 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....in B?



Ehm...non proprio


----------



## Prinz (11 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Litchsteiner che viene ammonito per simulazione quando non c'era niente.



Gli episodi che fanno la differenza.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ehm...non proprio



Hai ragione, ma le carceri sono già piene.....


----------



## jaws (11 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Meritata la sconfitta...pazienza. Stiamo facendo un percorso e non siamo ancora in grado di battere la squadra più forte del mondo e quella più difficile di affrontare per i moduli utilizzati.
> 
> Comunque mamma mia...una sfortuna assurda.
> All'andata un gol dopo 24 secondi, il secondo in fuorigioco, mancata espulsione di ribery e ammonizione di vidal dopo una punizione nettissima non concessa a pirlo. Litchsteiner che viene ammonito per simulazione quando non c'era niente.
> ...



Se fosse stati sfigati negli episodi avreste preso 6 gol all'andata e 4 al ritorno.
Ringraziate il cielo che ve ne hanno fatti così pochi


----------



## iceman. (11 Aprile 2013)

A parte che il gol di muller era regolare e oggi il fallo di chiellini era evidente, hanno fatto vedere la moviola e si e' vista la faccia di mandzukic colpita dal braccio di chiellini. 
Asfaltati all'andata e al ritorno.


----------



## Andrea89 (11 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Meritata la sconfitta...pazienza. Stiamo facendo un percorso e non siamo ancora in grado di battere la squadra più forte del mondo e quella più difficile di affrontare per i moduli utilizzati.
> 
> Comunque mamma mia...una sfortuna assurda.
> All'andata un gol dopo 24 secondi, il secondo in fuorigioco, mancata espulsione di ribery e ammonizione di vidal dopo una punizione nettissima non concessa a pirlo. Litchsteiner che viene ammonito per simulazione quando non c'era niente.
> ...


Roba che nel calcio accade costantemente.
Si sa che la fortuna negli episodi spesso è decisiva, basta prendere come esempio il palo di Niang sull 1-0 a Barcellona...


----------



## Canonista (11 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION] che ti avevo detto a pagina 4?


----------



## Brain84 (11 Aprile 2013)

Il Bayern è chiaramente di un altro pianeta. Le 2 squadre non sono nemmeno paragonabili per esperienza e tecnica. C'è proprio un abisso. La juventus dovrà investire pesantemente se vuole riuscire a scalfire l'egemonia di Barcellona-Real-Bayern, i Quagliarella, Matri, Giaccherini, Padoin sono buoni per la mediocrità della serie A, in Europa con giocatori del genere finisci ai quarti perchè ti è andata bene.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Aprile 2013)

Gli attaccanti della Juventus non vedono la porta... inoltre la difesa a 3 a certi livelli è improponibile. Tutte le grandi squadre giocano o con il 4-3-3 o con il 4-2-3-1 che sono i moduli più equilibrati. 
Inoltre dispone di tanti corridori e poca qualità negli attaccanti e sulle fasce. Se Pirlo e Vucinic non girano, per loro è notte fonda.


----------



## Tom! (11 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Se fosse stati sfigati negli episodi avreste preso 6 gol all'andata e 4 al ritorno.
> Ringraziate il cielo che ve ne hanno fatti così pochi



Mah, io all'andata conto 3 occasioni da gol nitide per il bayern oltre i due che ci hanno fatto, quindi proprio volendo essere catastrofisti 6 non ne prendevamo. E stasera invece niente di che, hanno sbloccato su una punizione che non c'era, chiellini allarga le braccia ma come hanno detto su sky è stata molto generosa, poi il resto della partita è stata non-sense. Quindi direi che il 2-0 di stasera è stato un risultato largo, mentre quello dell'andata stretto per loro.
Ho semplicemente detto che siamo stati sfortunati sugli episodi.

Comunque come ho detto, pazienza, abbiamo giocato a viso aperto (niente catenaccio o contropiede) pagando il prezzo dell'inesperienza e della tensione, al 75% della condizione fisica contro i più forti del mondo e ne abbiamo prese due, non mi sembra scandaloso. L'anno prossimo saremo più forti!


----------



## Principe (11 Aprile 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Il Bayern è chiaramente di un altro pianeta. Le 2 squadre non sono nemmeno paragonabili per esperienza e tecnica. C'è proprio un abisso. La juventus dovrà investire pesantemente se vuole riuscire a scalfire l'egemonia di Barcellona-Real-Bayern, i Quagliarella, Matri, Giaccherini, Padoin sono buoni per la mediocrità della serie A, in Europa con giocatori del genere finisci ai quarti perchè ti è andata bene.


Quoto


----------



## Mickey (11 Aprile 2013)

Appena tornato dallo Stadium faccio alcune precisazioni personali:
1) ribery e robben dal vivo sono spaventosi,dagli spalti,specialmente per il secondo,aspetti sempre che faccia il classico rientro sul sinistro,ma x quando lo fa tu già te lo 6 perso dal radar ottico...velocità nel primo metro spaventosa.
2)voi avete si fatto 2 pere al barca e con la massima sportività vi vanno i miei + sentiti complimenti,ma gli spagnoli dietro ballano,questi vengono da 15 trasferte in cui contano 14 vittorie e 2 gol subiti.Questo non x voler fare il paragone xke alla fine l'epilogo è lo stesso x noi e x voi,sarebbe lo stesso ragionamento allora dire che,voi avete si vinto 2-0 in casa ma preso sonoramente 4 pere in Spagna,cosa che noi,seppur surclassati,non abbiamo fatto.capite che sono ragionamento senza senso xke da mercoledì siamo tutti sul divano.
3) Quel campionato senza avversari che comincio a sentire qui dentro (xke se fosse stati voi in testa sarebbe stata una super stagione di una fantastica squadra,ma dato che da 12 mesi siamo in testa noi è un campionato mediocre) io me lo tengo stretto semmai dovesse arrivare perché,fino a prova contraria,la coppa può vincerà solo 1 squadra in tutta Europa e quelle che non la vincono ma magari vincono il titolo nazionale hanno fallito la stagione? Ok allora visto che non conta niente vorrei che lo lasciaste vincere sempre a noi se vi ingombra.
4) quello stesso campionato mediocre che ci vede in testa e che snobbate tanto è lo stesso campionato che,nonostante abbiate incassato finora 7 sconfitte stagionali,vi sta permettendo di entrare in zona champions quando in tutte gli altri campionati con quelle sconfitte probabilmente di sarebbe in Europa league!!

Buonanotte!!!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Aprile 2013)

basta il punto numero 7 per dire che il campionato italiano è mediocre,hai detto benissimo


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Aprile 2013)

Mickey ha scritto:


> Appena tornato dallo Stadium faccio alcune precisazioni personali:
> 1) ribery e robben dal vivo sono spaventosi,dagli spalti,specialmente per il secondo,aspetti sempre che faccia il classico rientro sul sinistro,ma x quando lo fa tu già te lo 6 perso dal radar ottico...velocità nel primo metro spaventosa.
> 2)voi avete si fatto 2 pere al barca e con la massima sportività vi vanno i miei + sentiti complimenti,ma gli spagnoli dietro ballano,questi vengono da 15 trasferte in cui contano 14 vittorie e 2 gol subiti.Questo non x voler fare il paragone xke alla fine l'epilogo è lo stesso x noi e x voi,sarebbe lo stesso ragionamento allora dire che,voi avete si vinto 2-0 in casa ma preso sonoramente 4 pere in Spagna,cosa che noi,seppur surclassati,non abbiamo fatto.capite che sono ragionamento senza senso xke da mercoledì siamo tutti sul divano.
> 3) Quel campionato senza avversari che comincio a sentire qui dentro (xke se fosse stati voi in testa sarebbe stata una super stagione di una fantastica squadra,ma dato che da 12 mesi siamo in testa noi è un campionato mediocre) io me lo tengo stretto semmai dovesse arrivare perché,fino a prova contraria,la coppa può vincerà solo 1 squadra in tutta Europa e quelle che non la vincono ma magari vincono il titolo nazionale hanno fallito la stagione? Ok allora visto che non conta niente vorrei che lo lasciaste vincere sempre a noi se vi ingombra.
> ...



Tutto quello che vuoi,anch'io sono del parere che il Bayern sia superiore al Barca(che con Balotelli avremo eliminati senza problemi,ma tant'è....),però voi siete stati sempre questi.Con tutto il rispetto in Europa contante,a livelli di trofei,come il 2 di bastoni con briscola a denari,aldilà che avete molti limiti e senza Conte non so se renderesti così,anche in campionato,aldilà che siete la squadra migliore in Italia,non v'è dubbio alcuno.


----------



## Stex (11 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Più che altro siam stati sfigati a prendere il Bayern



a be... avessi detto... pareva che il celtic fosse superiore a tutte...
il bayern è stata l'unica squadra forte che avete preso e vi han piallato.


----------



## robs91 (11 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Gli attaccanti della Juventus non vedono la porta... inoltre *la difesa a 3 a certi livelli è improponibile*. Tutte le grandi squadre giocano o con il 4-3-3 o con il 4-2-3-1 che sono i moduli più equilibrati.
> Inoltre dispone di tanti corridori e poca qualità negli attaccanti e sulle fasce. Se Pirlo e Vucinic non girano, per loro è notte fonda.


Straquoto


----------



## Tom! (11 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tutto quello che vuoi,anch'io sono del parere che il Bayern sia superiore al Barca(che con Balotelli avremo eliminati senza problemi,ma tant'è....),però voi siete stati sempre questi.Con tutto il rispetto in Europa contante,a livelli di trofei,come il 2 di bastoni con briscola a denari,aldilà che avete molti limiti e senza Conte non so se renderesti così,anche in campionato,aldilà che siete la squadra migliore in Italia,non v'è dubbio alcuno.



Non per dire ma 15 anni noi facevamo la parte del bayern monaco, però ancora più forti con 3 finali in 3 anni consecutivi delle quali vinta una sola ( e una scippata in fuorigioco).
Ora c'è da vedere se il bayern riesce quasi ad eguagliarci vincendo questa champions, perché per ora siamo a due finali in 3 anni delle quali zero vittorie.
Andatelo a dire al bayern monaco che conta come un due di bastoni in champions league.

Quest'anno non siamo andati oltre di quanto potevamo andare, primo anno nella competizione dopo 2 settimi posti contro la squadra più forte del mondo, giocandocela a viso aperto senza catenaccio o basando il gioco sulle ripartenze come avete fatto voi contro il peggior barcellona degli ultimi anni.
Potevate sfotterci nel 2004-2006 quando avevamo uno squadrone e per colpa di un allenatore PER ME sopravvalutato non siamo riusciti a vincere niente.
Però ora siamo nel 2013, il discorso è diverso, la squadra è uscita tra gli applausi.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Non per dire ma 15 anni noi facevamo la parte del bayern monaco, però ancora più forti con 3 finali in 3 anni consecutivi delle quali vinta una sola ( e una scippata in fuorigioco).
> Ora c'è da vedere se il bayern riesce quasi ad eguagliarci vincendo questa champions, perché per ora siamo a due finali in 3 anni delle quali zero vittorie.
> Andatelo a dire al bayern monaco che conta come un due di bastoni in champions league.
> 
> ...



Ma se ne fregano altamente di eguagliarvi,hanno fatto 9 finali e vinte 4,sono altra roba rispetto a voi su ciò che riguarda l'appeal in campo europeo.Non puoi paragonare la Juve al Bayern,suvvia.


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Non per dire ma 15 anni noi facevamo la parte del bayern monaco, però ancora più forti con 3 finali in 3 anni consecutivi delle quali vinta una sola ( e una scippata in fuorigioco).
> Ora c'è da vedere se il bayern riesce quasi ad eguagliarci vincendo questa champions, perché per ora siamo a due finali in 3 anni delle quali zero vittorie.
> Andatelo a dire al bayern monaco che conta come un due di bastoni in champions league.
> 
> ...



Cioè avete le stesse coppe campioni del Nottingham Forest e credete di avere blasone in CL?
Ma vi sentite, che sembrate galliani nel 2005 quando diceva che nessuna squadra in europa era arrivata seconda sia in CL che nel campionato, o che spara medie punti basate sugli ultimi 5 anni?


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> 1)Non per dire ma 15 anni noi facevamo la parte del bayern monaco, però ancora più forti con 3 finali in 3 anni consecutivi delle quali vinta una sola ( e una scippata in fuorigioco).
> Ora c'è da vedere se il bayern riesce quasi ad eguagliarci vincendo questa champions, perché per ora siamo a due finali in 3 anni delle quali zero vittorie.
> Andatelo a dire al bayern monaco che conta come un due di bastoni in champions league.
> 
> ...



1)Bayern Monaco che conta come due di bastoni in CL è una perla di livello assoluto. Cinque coppe campioni e svariate finali e giustamente contano un _casso _in CL.

2)Spiegami come una squadra come QUESTO Milan (senza Balotelli) avrebbe dovuto giocare contro il Barcellona. Ripeto, QUESTO Milan che ha le qualità che ha il mio povero nonno a letto. Se riesci a spiegarmelo sei un genio.

3)Capello sopravvalutato. Game, set and match.


----------



## Harvey (11 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> *Non per dire ma 15 anni noi facevamo la parte del bayern monaco, però ancora più forti con 3 finali in 3 anni* consecutivi delle quali vinta una sola ( e una scippata in fuorigioco).
> Ora *c'è da vedere se il bayern riesce quasi ad eguagliarci* vincendo questa champions, perché per ora siamo a due finali in 3 anni delle quali zero vittorie.
> *Andatelo a dire al bayern monaco che conta come un due di bastoni in champions league*.
> 
> ...




Queste sono tre vittorie consecutive non tre finali:

1973-74	17 maggio	Bruxelles - Heysel Bayern Monaco 
1974-75	28 maggio	Parigi - Parco dei Principi Bayern Monaco	
1975-76	12 maggio	Glasgow - Hampden Park Bayern Monaco

a parte che ne hanno vinte comunque 4 che è il doppio di quelle che avete voi, non scherzare.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Aprile 2013)

Il Bayern che conta come un due di bastoni in champions league.....


Madò,ora la faccio finita.....


----------



## jaws (11 Aprile 2013)

Non riesco a smettere di ridere


----------



## de sica (11 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Non per dire ma 15 anni noi facevamo la parte del bayern monaco, però ancora più forti con 3 finali in 3 anni consecutivi delle quali vinta una sola ( e una scippata in fuorigioco).
> Ora c'è da vedere se il bayern riesce quasi ad eguagliarci vincendo questa champions, perché per ora siamo a due finali in 3 anni delle quali zero vittorie.
> Andatelo a dire al bayern monaco che conta come un due di bastoni in champions league.
> 
> ...



Ahahahah lo dico anch'io che il bayern è decisamente molto più forte del barcellona.Tanto è vero che al sorteggio dei quarti,dissi apertamente che il bayern era uno dei peggiori avversari che poteva capitare alla juve,e invece tutti voi a dire il contrario e ritenendovi soddisfatti,perché al girone avevate battuto il chelsea,che l'anno scorso vinse la coppa per grazia divina.Nessuno vi prende in giro,siete usciti piallati contro i più FORTI,poco da dire.. che sia usando il catenaccio o giocando a viso aperto.Le scuse tipo "quel fallo non c'era; era fuorigioco;ribery andava espulso" non reggono.Delle volte meglio ammettere la superiorità degli altri 

ps: Ah tra l'altro,anche il Milan fece 3 finali consecutive dal 1993 al 1995,quindi non me ne vanterei tanto


----------



## Tom! (11 Aprile 2013)

Noi abbiamo fatto 7 finali, ne abbiamo vinte 2. Il bayern 11 e ne ha vinte 4.
Se permettete decidere il blasone di una squadra su quanti titoli vinti mi sembra assurdo, è come dire che l'inter e il man united sono sullo stesso livello in coppa perché entrambe hanno vinto 3 titoli.


Comunque il mio discorso era diverso:
Negli ultimi 35 anni sia la juve che il bayern hanno disputato 6 finali e vinto una solo champions. Ora ditemi che il bayern, negli ultimi 35 anni come la juve conta come il due di bastoni.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Noi abbiamo fatto 7 finali, ne abbiamo vinte 2. Il bayern 11 e ne ha vinte 4.
> 
> Negli ultimi 35 anni sia la juve che il bayern hanno disputato 6 finali e vinto una solo champions. Ora ditemi che il bayern, negli ultimi 35 anni come la juve conta come il due di bastoni.



Bello specificare eh  Tu prima hai detto che il Bayern conta come due di bastoni, ma non negli ultimi 35 anni.


----------



## de sica (11 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Noi abbiamo fatto 7 finali, ne abbiamo vinte 2. Il bayern 11 e ne ha vinte 4.
> 
> Negli ultimi 35 anni sia la juve che il bayern hanno disputato 6 finali e vinto una solo champions. Ora ditemi che il bayern, negli ultimi 35 anni come la juve conta come il due di bastoni.



Ma che centra?! allora anche il nottingham forrest che ha vinto due coppe campioni,ha blasone nel calcio europero!!
Negli anni 2000 la juve,a parte la finale di manchester,è stata inesistente! è arrivata massimo ai quarti.I tedeschi invece oltre ad aver raggiunto 2 finali in 3 anni,hanno sempre ottenuto degli ottimi piazzamenti,e quest'anno molto probabilmente ritorneranno in finale


----------



## Tom! (11 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Bello specificare eh  Tu prima hai detto che il Bayern conta come due di bastoni, ma non negli ultimi 35 anni.




Nono, io non ho mai detto che il bayern conta come il due di bastoni, ho detto che VOI dovreste venirmi a dire che anche il bayern conta come il due di bastoni visto che vi piace sfottere così la juve.
Come ho scritto:
_Negli ultimi 35 anni sia la juve che il bayern hanno disputato 6 finali e vinto una solo champions. Ora ditemi che il bayern, negli ultimi 35 anni come la juve conta come il due di bastoni._

Per voi contando la juve come il due di bastoni in champions nel passato recente, dovrebbe contare due di bastoni anche il bayern, tutto qui.


----------



## Albijol (11 Aprile 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma che centra?! allora anche il nottingham forrest che ha vinto due coppe campioni,ha blasone nel calcio europero!!



Lo stesso identico blasone della Juve sicuramente


----------



## Tom! (11 Aprile 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma che centra?! allora anche il nottingham forrest che ha vinto due coppe campioni,ha blasone nel calcio europero!!
> Negli anni 2000 la juve,a parte la finale di manchester,è stata inesistente! è arrivata massimo ai quarti.I tedeschi invece oltre ad aver raggiunto 2 finali in 3 anni,hanno sempre ottenuto degli ottimi piazzamenti,e quest'anno molto probabilmente ritorneranno in finale



Quindi state facendo un discorso dell'ultimo decennio, va bene. 
Mi va benissimo che diciate "la juve conta come il 2 di bastoni negli ultimi 10 anni di champions". Vi do anche ragione.

Riguardo il nottingham forrest, lo usate voi per sfotterci, io non mi azzerderei mai a paragonare il blasone di una squadra nello coppe attraverso il numero di titoli vinti in un torneo.


----------



## jaws (11 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Noi abbiamo fatto 7 finali, ne abbiamo vinte 2. Il bayern 11 e ne ha vinte 4.
> Se permettete *decidere il blasone di una squadra su quanti titoli vinti mi sembra assurdo*, è come dire che l'inter e il man united sono sullo stesso livello in coppa perché entrambe hanno vinto 3 titoli.



E in base a cosa lo vorresti decidere scusa?


----------



## Albijol (11 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> E in base a cosa lo vorresti decidere scusa?



In base ai titoli rubati in un torneo forse


----------



## Tom! (11 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> E in base a cosa lo vorresti decidere scusa?



In base al numero di partecipazioni e ai risultati ottenuti nella varie partecipazioni (numero di finali, semifinali e quarti), quindi fare una bella media e fare una classifica di "blasone". Mi sembra un _pelino_ più accurata.
Non venitemi a dire che se il real deve giocare con il notthingam viene a dire "sì, è una delle 10 squadre più forti della champions league di sempre, peccato avremmo preferito incontrare il borussia dortumund, squadra inferiore in europa".

Comunque ripeto, negli ultimi 35 anni ( e dubito che qui qualcuno di voi abbia più di 35 anni) la juve e il bayern hanno collezionato entrambe 6 finali e 1 vittoria. 
Per voi la juve "da sempre" (immagino si intenda appunto nell'arco di una 30ina di anni) conta con il due di bastoni => Anche il bayern PER VOI conterebbe come il due di bastoni.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Aprile 2013)

Tom!;163612[B ha scritto:


> ]In base al numero di partecipazioni e ai risultati ottenuti nella varie partecipazioni (numero di finali, semifinali e quarti), quindi fare una bella media e fare una classifica di "blasone"[/B]. Mi sembra un _pelino_ più accurata.
> Non venitemi a dire che se il real deve giocare con il notthingam viene a dire "sì, è una delle 10 squadre più forti della champions league di sempre".
> 
> Comunque ripeto, negli ultimi 35 anni ( e dubito che qui qualcuno di voi abbia più di 35 anni) la juve e il bayern hanno collezionato entrambe 6 finale e 1 vittoria.
> Per voi la juve "da sempre" (immagino si intenda appunto nell'arco di una 30ina di anni) conta con il due di bastoni => Anche il bayern PER VOI conterebbe come il due di bastoni.



E quindi tu sei sicuro che il Bayern non ne abbia fatte più della juve? Chiedo eh.

PS: non ho capito poi su quale base bisogna considerare solo gli ultimi 35 anni e non tutta la storia della CL.


----------



## Mickey (11 Aprile 2013)

Premesso che, per rispondere a chi dice che la Juve senza Conte non andrebbe da nessuna parte, a mio parere si ingaggia un allenatore, più o meno capace, per dare alla squadra quell'impronta di gioco che da sola non avrebbe, ritengo che questa sia un'affermazione priva di senso logico. E' normale che un allenatore DEVE essere l'uomo in + della squadra e DEVE essere colui che le da un gioco, che la modella a suo piacimento e quindi è normale che la Juve senza Conte non sarebbe questa Juve che da 2 anni stradomina il proprio campionato nazionale. E' come se mi dite che l'Inter negli ultimi 15 anni ha vinto solo quando, fra tutti gli incompetenti stipendiati, ha trovato un portoghese capace di dar loro un' impronta. Fa parte sempre dello staff, è inutile che diciamo e ma senza Mourinho e ma se non ci fosse stato Mourinho...Mourinho c'era, stop.

Cmq la verità è che noi in Italia non parliamo MAI di calcio. MAI. Vedi una delle 10 trasmissioni sportive della domenica sera o le vedi facendo zapping tutte e 10, nessuna ti dice cose che non sai. Nessuna ti arricchisce calcisticamente. Le nostre trasmissioni sportive parlano solo e soltanto di quello che è stato per terra infortunato e gli avversari hanno fatto gol, di quello che ha fischiato un rigore che non c'era, di quello che è stato beccato in treno a fumare, di quello che ha parcheggiato la macchina fuori posto ecc...passano 2 ore a ricamarci sopra e il tifoso medio italiano è contento. Gli altri d'Europa intanto pensano a giocare a calcio, spendono, comprano giocatori utili alla causa e vanno avanti. Noi ci culliamo sul fatto che: " Ah ma il Milan gioca con Constant e Abate?Ah allora a gennaio per sostituire Asamoah possiamo anche prendere Peluso e spendere solo 4Mln". Oppure "Ah ma la Juve gioca con Matri e Quagliarella?" Beh allora i centrocampisti e i difensori che li prendiamo a fare, tanto con quei 3 li davanti possiamo far male a chiunque".
Questo è il problema. La mentalità. Non mi si venga a dire che in Italia non ci sono soldi perchè come spendi 25Mln per Balotelli e gli dai 5Mln all'anno o come spendi 0 per Llorente e poi gli dai 4Mln all'anno puoi farlo con altri giocatori e senza problemi. Il problema nostro è La mentalità.Noi in Italia ci adattiamo l'una all'altra squadra, negli altri paesi d'europa il campionato invece si vince con 20 punti di distacco. "Ah quelli non si sono rafforzati abbastanza?Allora io prendo Javi Martinez a 48, Mandzukic ecc...e chiudo la pratica a Marzo così poi posso concentrarmi sull'europa che conta".

Questo cambia.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Aprile 2013)

La verità è una sola. Il Bayern è attualmente la squadra più forte della galassia... non ce ne per nessuno rube o non rube...

La Juventus ha provato a metterci cuore e coraggio ma è inutile parlare di tattica ecc.. il Bayern è troppo forte. Punto


----------



## Tom! (11 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> E quindi tu sei sicuro che il Bayern non ne abbia fatte più della juve? Chiedo eh.
> 
> PS: non ho capito poi su quale base bisogna considerare solo gli ultimi 35 anni e non tutta la storia della CL.



???
Semplicemente sto dicendo che tra il 1955 e il 1978 il bayern ha fatto meglio della juve. Dal 1978 al 2013 hanno fatto entrambe 6 finali e 1 vittoria nella competizione.
Io immagino che qui dentro non ci siano persone di 50 anni che possono aver goduto delle vittorie tra il 1955 e il 1978, no?

Quindi ora voglio capire come considerate la juve in champions negli ultimi 30/35 anni.


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Noi abbiamo fatto 7 finali, ne abbiamo vinte 2. Il bayern 11 e ne ha vinte 4.
> Se permettete decidere il blasone di una squadra su quanti titoli vinti mi sembra assurdo, è come dire che l'inter e il man united sono sullo stesso livello in coppa perché entrambe hanno vinto 3 titoli.
> 
> 
> ...



Ah non sapevo che decidessi tu i criteri del blasone europeo.
Ok.


Vale anche chi ha avuto mediamente la maglia più trendy negli ultimi 20 anni contando solo i bisestili?


----------



## jaws (11 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> ???
> Semplicemente sto dicendo che tra il 1955 e il 1978 il bayern ha fatto meglio della juve. Dal 1978 al 2013 hanno fatto entrambe 6 finali e 1 vittoria nella competizione.
> Io immagino che qui dentro non ci siano persone di 50 anni che possono aver goduto delle vittorie tra il 1955 e il 1978, no?
> 
> Quindi ora voglio capire come considerate la juve in champions negli ultimi 30/35 anni.



Non basta guardare il numero di finali però, bissogna considerare il numero di partecipazioni e i risultati ottenuti nella varie partecipazioni (numero di finali, semifinali e quarti), quindi fare una bella media (cit.)


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> ???
> Semplicemente sto dicendo che tra il 1955 e il 1978 il bayern ha fatto meglio della juve. Dal 1978 al 2013 hanno fatto entrambe 6 finali e 1 vittoria nella competizione.
> Io immagino che qui dentro non ci siano persone di 50 anni che possono aver goduto delle vittorie tra il 1955 e il 1978, no?
> 
> Quindi ora voglio capire come considerate la juve in champions negli ultimi 30/35 anni.



Ma che significa che qui non c'è gente di 50 anni e che quindi non ha goduto delle vittorie tra 1955 e il 1978? Io proprio non capisco dove vuoi arrivare. Se devo considerare la storia che ha fatto una determinata squadra in CL la considero a partire dalla data della prima edizione della Coppa Campioni/CL, e cioè appunto dal 1955. E da questa data come hai detto te il Bayern ha fatto 11 finali contro 9 vostre e ne ha vinte 4 contro le 2 vostre. In più credo che il Bayern un certo numero di quarti, semifinali e ovviamente finali le abbia fatte e quindi dico che il Bayern Monaco, ad oggi, in Europa conta molto più della Juventus (che non vuol dire che non conta nulla). Ecco se vuoi sapere come la penso, credo che solo un pazzo, ad esempio, possa paragonare quanto fatto dalla Juventus e dal Nottingham in CL. Mi sembra ovvio che la Juventus abbia altra storia e blasone rispetto agli inglesi.


----------



## Mickey (11 Aprile 2013)

La Juve ieri sera ha fatto una partita commovente. Ero allo stadio e vedevi che ci provavano in tutti i modi ma non scalfivano minimamente quel blocco di ghisa che è il Bayern. Loro giocavano al gatto e il topo, sembravano non voler infierire, hanno spinto 2 volte e sono entrati come una lama nel burro. 

A mio modesto parere credo che la Juve, per quanto io possa tifarla e sostenerla, più di così non possa davvero fare. Se quella partita la rigiochi 10 volte perdi sempre 2-0 e devi ritenerti anche fortunato. Credo che ormai la Juve abbia raggiunto il massimo dell'intensità, il massimo della consapevolezza e il massimo dell'impostazione tattica e tecnica che una squadra che gioca con Bonucci, Padoin, Peluso, Matri, Quagliarella,Giovinco ecc... possa ottenere. Se ci torni altri 10 anni in coppa con questa gente esci sempre agli ottavi o ai quarti, non ci sono ulteriori speranze, di più non può proprio fare. Ora mancano quei giocatori che, è brutto dirlo ma è così, prendono dai 7Mln di stipendio all'anno in su. Se uno prende 2 Mln e uno 8 il motivo c'è. Ora mancano quei giocatori e dato che ci vantiamo tanto di avere lo stadio che porta soldi e di essere avanti agli altri di 10 anni è ora che la società inizi a dimostrarlo.


----------



## de sica (11 Aprile 2013)

Da milanista se incontrassi la juve in coppa,la temerei solo per un fatto di sfottò,per un fatto che "il vinto" subisce poi una marea di frecciatine.Non penserei sicuramente al suo blasone in europa,che per me risulta qualcosa di veramente piccolo.Quindi di conseguenza credo che le big del calcio europeo,non si metterebbero di certo paura di fronte ad una squadra che si riaffaccia sul calcio che conta dopo anni e anni di nulla totale.

Ah non fatemi l'esempio del milan,che nonostante sia una rosa mediocre al momento,allora dovrebbe essere temuta per il proprio blasone.In parte è così,dato che il bayern con noi,per tradizione,le ha sempre prese


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> E quindi tu sei sicuro che il Bayern non ne abbia fatte più della juve? Chiedo eh.
> 
> PS: non ho capito poi su quale base bisogna considerare solo gli ultimi 35 anni e non tutta la storia della CL.



Perchè 35 è il numero magico indicato dai Maya che rende tutto un pelino più preciso e accurato.


----------



## Tom! (11 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ah non sapevo che decidessi tu i criteri del blasone europeo.
> Ok.
> 
> 
> Vale anche chi ha avuto mediamente la maglia più trendy negli ultimi 20 anni contando solo i bisestili?




No, non credo valga anche per la maglia più trendy. Comunque gli anni bisestili sono 1 ogni 4, quindi sarebbe più comodo considerare semplicemente "la maglia più trendy degli ultimi 5 anni bisestili" però lì non credo c'entri il blasone di una squadra europea, magari si potrebbe fare una relazione tra "trendy e percorso europeo", magari scopriamo che più trendy è la maglia migliore è il percorso europeo della squadra.

Comunque, trendy a parte, non decido io il blasone. Semplicemente mi fa ridere pensare che il notthingam è superiore PER VOI PER BLASONE a squadre come il borussia dortunmund. Tutto qua, però siete liberi di pensarla così.


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Aprile 2013)

Mickey ha scritto:


> La Juve ieri sera ha fatto una partita commovente. Ero allo stadio e vedevi che ci provavano in tutti i modi ma non scalfivano minimamente quel blocco di ghisa che è il Bayern. Loro giocavano al gatto e il topo, sembravano non voler infierire, hanno spinto 2 volte e sono entrati come una lama nel burro.
> 
> A mio modesto parere credo che la Juve, per quanto io possa tifarla e sostenerla, più di così non possa davvero fare. Se quella partita la rigiochi 10 volte perdi sempre 2-0 e devi ritenerti anche fortunato. Credo che ormai la Juve abbia raggiunto il massimo dell'intensità, il massimo della consapevolezza e il massimo dell'impostazione tattica e tecnica che una squadra che gioca con Bonucci, Padoin, Peluso, Matri, Quagliarella,Giovinco ecc... possa ottenere. Se ci torni altri 10 anni in coppa con questa gente esci sempre agli ottavi o ai quarti, non ci sono ulteriori speranze, di più non può proprio fare. Ora mancano quei giocatori che, è brutto dirlo ma è così, prendono dai 7Mln di stipendio all'anno in su. Se uno prende 2 Mln e uno 8 il motivo c'è. Ora mancano quei giocatori e dato che ci vantiamo tanto di avere lo stadio che porta soldi e di essere avanti agli altri di 10 anni è ora che la società inizi a dimostrarlo.



Questa è un analisi sensata, sono contento di leggerla.


----------



## Tom! (11 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ma che significa che qui non c'è gente di 50 anni e che quindi non ha goduto delle vittorie tra 1955 e il 1978? Io proprio non capisco dove vuoi arrivare. Se devo considerare la storia che ha fatto una determinata squadra in CL la considero a partire dalla data della prima edizione della Coppa Campioni/CL, e cioè appunto dal 1955. E da questa data come hai detto te il Bayern ha fatto 11 finali contro 9 vostre e ne ha vinte 4 contro le 2 vostre. In più credo che il Bayern un certo numero di quarti, semifinali e ovviamente finali le abbia fatte e quindi dico che il Bayern Monaco, ad oggi, in Europa conta molto più della Juventus (che non vuol dire che non conta nulla). Ecco se vuoi sapere come la penso, credo che solo un pazzo, ad esempio, possa paragonare quanto fatto dalla Juventus e dal Nottingham in CL. Mi sembra ovvio che la Juventus abbia altra storia e blasone rispetto agli inglesi.



Kurt, sto semplicemente chiedendo come considerate "il blasone della juve in champions" nel passato recente, ovvero nell'ultima 30ina di anni.


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> No, non credo valga anche per la maglia più trendy. Comunque gli anni bisestili sono 1 ogni 4, quindi sarebbe più comodo considerare semplicemente "la maglia più trendy degli ultimi 5 anni bisestili" però lì non credo c'entri il blasone di una squadra europea, magari si potrebbe fare una relazione tra "trendy e percorso europeo", magari scopriamo che più trendy è la maglia migliore è il percorso europeo della squadra.
> 
> Comunque, trendy a parte, non decido io il blasone. Semplicemente mi fa ridere pensare che il notthingam è superiore PER VOI PER BLASONE a squadre come il borussia dortunmund. Tutto qua, però siete liberi di pensarla così.



No no, sto dicendo che non contate un Kenzan nè voi nè il Nottingham Forrest, non travasiamo


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Aprile 2013)

Mickey ha scritto:


> La Juve ieri sera ha fatto una partita commovente. Ero allo stadio e vedevi che ci provavano in tutti i modi ma non scalfivano minimamente quel blocco di ghisa che è il Bayern. Loro giocavano al gatto e il topo, sembravano non voler infierire, hanno spinto 2 volte e sono entrati come una lama nel burro.
> 
> A mio modesto parere credo che la Juve, per quanto io possa tifarla e sostenerla, più di così non possa davvero fare. Se quella partita la rigiochi 10 volte perdi sempre 2-0 e devi ritenerti anche fortunato. Credo che ormai la Juve abbia raggiunto il massimo dell'intensità, il massimo della consapevolezza e il massimo dell'impostazione tattica e tecnica che una squadra che gioca con Bonucci, Padoin, Peluso, Matri, Quagliarella,Giovinco ecc... possa ottenere. Se ci torni altri 10 anni in coppa con questa gente esci sempre agli ottavi o ai quarti, non ci sono ulteriori speranze, di più non può proprio fare. Ora mancano quei giocatori che, è brutto dirlo ma è così, prendono dai 7Mln di stipendio all'anno in su. Se uno prende 2 Mln e uno 8 il motivo c'è. Ora mancano quei giocatori e dato che ci vantiamo tanto di avere lo stadio che porta soldi e di essere avanti agli altri di 10 anni è ora che la società inizi a dimostrarlo.





- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tom! ha scritto:


> Kurt, sto semplicemente chiedendo come considerate "il blasone della juve in champions" *nel passato recente*, ovvero nell'ultima 30ina di anni.



Nel passato recente? Una squadra che ha molto blasone, che come dici te ha fatto svariate finale ma vinte "solo" 2. Ma rimane una squadra con un blasone inferiore ad altre.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> No, non credo valga anche per la maglia più trendy. Comunque gli anni bisestili sono 1 ogni 4, quindi sarebbe più comodo considerare semplicemente "la maglia più trendy degli ultimi 5 anni bisestili" però lì non credo c'entri il blasone di una squadra europea, magari si potrebbe fare una relazione tra "trendy e percorso europeo", magari scopriamo che più trendy è la maglia migliore è il percorso europeo della squadra.
> 
> Comunque, trendy a parte, non decido io il blasone. Semplicemente mi fa ridere pensare che il notthingam è superiore PER VOI PER BLASONE a squadre come il borussia dortunmund. Tutto qua, però siete liberi di pensarla così.



Stai facendo una caciara inutile.Poi il BVB non è che abbia sto blasone,cioè negli ultimi 16-17 anni ha fatto ridere i polli e combinato nulla,dalla semifinale col Real del 98.Quindi stiamo lì col Forest(hanno entrambi 3 titoli europei e il BVB,come già detto,aldilà dei 3 trofei vinti non è mai stato costante ad alti livelli,poca roba).Al contrario il Bayern è stato sempre costante,più della Juve,affacciatasi realmente tra le TOP solo negli anni '90 e presenta un blasone certamente inferiore a quello dei bavarese,ma non v'è dubbio alcuno.


----------



## Tom! (11 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> No no, sto dicendo che non contate un Kenzan nè voi nè il Nottingham Forrest, non travasiamo



E il manchester united? No perché ha vinto una champions più di noi (nonostate abbia fatto in totale 5 finali in tutto) ?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Stai facendo una caciara inutile.Poi il BVB non è che abbia sto blasone,cioè negli ultimi 16-17 anni ha fatto ridere i polli e combinato nulla,dalla semifinale col Real del 98.Quindi stiamo lì col Forest(hanno entrambi 3 titoli europei e il BVB,come già detto,aldilà dei 3 trofei vinti non è mai stato costante ad alti livelli,poca roba).Al contrario il Bayern è stato sempre costante,più della Juve,affacciatasi realmente tra le TOP solo negli anni '90 e presenta un blasone certamente inferiore a quello dei bavarese,ma non v'è dubbio alcuno.



Vabbè ragazzi, non capite il succo del discorso. Chissenefrega del borussia.
Vi sto domandando come considerate il blasone della juve dell'ultima 30ina di anni, tutto qua. Rispondetemi e poi scappo!


----------



## jaws (11 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Kurt, sto semplicemente chiedendo come considerate "il blasone della juve in champions" nel passato recente, ovvero nell'ultima 30ina di anni.



Io la considero sotto a Barcellona, Milan, Real Madrid, Bayern Monaco, Manchester Utd.
Alla pari con Inter, Liverpool, Ajax
Sopra alle altre


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Kurt, sto semplicemente chiedendo come considerate "il blasone della juve in champions" nel passato recente, ovvero nell'ultima 30ina di anni.



Scarso, semplicemente.

Quando arrivi ai quarti (teh, ti concedo gli ottavi) ci stanno le migliori otto di europa, sulla carta. Non stiamo nemmeno a prendere le vittorie assolute, facciamo come vuoi te.

Barcellona, Milan (Ovviamente), Real, United, Bayern, Chelsea, Liverpool, perfino Inter (Brrr), vi sono sopra.

Se poi la vuoi menare sulla storia delle finali (e tralasciamo quella che avete rubato voi, clamorosamente, va là) salta fuori che tale Benfica (gioca, dove, in portogallo, giusto?) Ha perso 5 finali e ne ha perse due...come la juve...bizzarro vero?

Tra l'altro "passato recente" come ultimi 30 anni, preso proprio a caso eh XD?


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> E il manchester united? No perché ha vinto una champions più di noi (nonostate abbia fatto in totale 5 finali in tutto) ?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Purtroppo siamo i meno adatti a dare questa risposta,cioè noi valutiamo come metro di paragone la nostra squadra e quindi,esclusi Real e Barca,gli altri sembrano poca cosa.Quindi non prenderla male.


----------



## Tom! (11 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] , [MENTION=451]jaws[/MENTION]:



jaws ha scritto:


> Io la considero sotto a Barcellona, Milan, Real Madrid, Bayern Monaco, Manchester Utd.
> Alla pari con Inter, Liverpool, Ajax
> Sopra alle altre



Passate solo il mian, il barca, il real e il liverpool.
Negli ultimi 30 anni:

Il bayern: 6 finali 1 vittoria.
Il Man unt: 4 finali 2 vittorie.
Inter: 1 finale 1 vittoria.
Ajax: 2 finali 1 vittoria.

Per voi la juve o è sotto a queste 4 squadre o al massimo al livello dell ultime due.
Mi dispiace ma i numeri a voi cari vi smentiscono:
Juve: 6 finali 1 vittoria.

Fine, è acclarato che parlate per semplice antipatia.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro "passato recente" come ultimi 30 anni, preso proprio a caso eh XD?



In effetti per passato recente uno intende gli ultimi 10/15 anni. Trent'anni sono già più che passato recente


----------



## Tom! (11 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> In effetti per passato recente uno intende gli ultimi 10/15 anni. Trent'anni sono già più che passato recente



Se vogliamo fare 20 va benissimo.
Ovvio che essendo nel 2006 in serie b siamo un po' penalizzati nell'ultimo decennio.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] , [MENTION=451]jaws[/MENTION]:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E' acclarato che tu sei di parte con la Juve.Poi valuti solo gli ultimi 35 anni perchè ci sono molti che non hanno visto il periodo precedente???Ma che ragionamento è???Devi considerare tutta la storia della coppa campioni ed il bayern e l'Ajax sono altra roba.


----------



## Tom! (11 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E' acclarato che tu sei di parte con la Juve.Poi valuti solo gli ultimi 35 anni perchè ci sono molti che non hanno visto il periodo precedente???Ma che ragionamento è???Devi considerare tutta la storia della coppa campioni ed il bayern e l'Ajax sono altra roba.



Ma per voi la juve negli ultimi 30 anni conta O NO come il due di bastoni?


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma per voi la juve negli ultimi 30 anni conta O NO come il due di bastoni?



Rispetto alle grandi SI,poi fai le finali e non le vinci,a cosa serve il tutto???Cioè anche noi ne abbiamo perse 4,ma non le ricordiamo con piacere.


----------



## jaws (11 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] , [MENTION=451]jaws[/MENTION]:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Facciamo che decidi tu, così sei contento e non ci pensiamo più.
Dicci questa classifica del blasone delle squadre europee così la pubblichiamo nella gazzetta ufficiale.


----------



## Tom! (11 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Rispetto alle grandi SI,poi fai le finali e non le vinci,a cosa serve il tutto???Cioè anche noi ne abbiamo perse 4,ma non le ricordiamo con piacere.



Ok, sto solo riportando che per voi anche il bayern monaco avendo come la juve totalizzato 6 finali e 1 vittoria conti come "il due di bastoni". Tutto qua, va benissimo. Sono opinioni.
Per me la juve e il bayern negli ultimi 30 anni state tra le 8 squadre più considerate nella champions, per voi no. Nessun problema. Ciao.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ok, sto solo riportando che per voi anche il bayern monaco avendo come la juve totalizzato 6 finali e 1 vittoria conti come "il due di bastoni". Tutto qua, va benissimo.



Ma ha vinto il doppio rispetto a voi e ha fatto la storia della coppa come una delle 3 squadre che vinto per ben 3 volte consecutive la coppa.Suvvia.


----------



## jaws (11 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Vabbè ragazzi, non capite il succo del discorso. Chissenefrega del borussia.
> Vi sto domandando come considerate il blasone della juve dell'ultima 30ina di anni, tutto qua. Rispondetemi e poi scappo!



Ti abbiamo risposto, ora puoi andare.
Ciao


----------



## Tom! (11 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma ha vinto il doppio rispetto a voi e ha fatto la storia della coppa come una delle 3 squadre che vinto per ben 3 volte consecutive la coppa.Suvvia.



O_O ma se stai citando una mia risposta ad un tuo messaggio dove parlavi degli ultimi 30 anni. 
Vabbè niente, buon pranzo a tutti.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



jaws ha scritto:


> Ti abbiamo risposto, ora puoi andare.
> Ciao



A dire la verità no, però si sa che va così quando si cerca di buttare a terra dei castelli di sabbia.  Bye.

Buona giornata ragazzi.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> O_O ma se stai citando una mia risposta ad un tuo messaggio dove parlavi degli ultimi 30 anni.



Ma che dici???Ma ci stai pigliando per i fondelli??Perchè se è così lascio perdere.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Aprile 2013)

Quando si parla di blasone in Europa, o meglio in CL, si deve considerare la storia recente. E per storia recente non si intendono gli ultimi 10/15 anni, bensì gli ultimi 30 anni (alla faccia della storia *recente*). Negli ultimi 30 anni, la Juve è la squadra più blasonata d'Europa, roba che il Milan, il Barcellona, il Real, lo United , il Liverpool e il Bayern sono NULLA in confronto all'armata bianconera. Cosi è stato deciso, basta.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Quando si parla di blasone in Europa, o meglio in CL, si deve considerare la storia recente. E per storia recente non si intendono gli ultimi 10/15 anni, bensì gli ultimi 30 anni (alla faccia della storia *recente*). Negli ultimi 30 anni, la Juve è la squadra più blasonata d'Europa, roba che il Milan, il Barcellona, il Real, lo United , il Liverpool e il Bayern sono NULLA in confronto all'armata bianconera. Cosi è stato deciso, basta.



Va bene,allora è inutile rispondergli.


----------



## jaws (11 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> O_O ma se stai citando una mia risposta ad un tuo messaggio dove parlavi degli ultimi 30 anni.
> Vabbè niente, buon pranzo a tutti.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



Vabbè ho capito vuoi solo provocare, aspettando che qualcuno faccia qualcosa smetto di risponderti


----------



## Pivellino (11 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Quando si parla di blasone in Europa, o meglio in CL, si deve considerare la storia recente. E per storia recente non si intendono gli ultimi 10/15 anni, bensì gli ultimi 30 anni (alla faccia della storia *recente*). Negli ultimi 30 anni, la Juve è la squadra più blasonata d'Europa, roba che il Milan, il Barcellona, il Real, lo United , il Liverpool e il Bayern sono NULLA in confronto all'armata bianconera. Cosi è stato deciso, basta.



Blasonati sul campo!!!!


----------



## juventino (11 Aprile 2013)

La Champions/Coppa Campioni per la Juventus è quasi una maledizione. In Europa nella nostra storia ancora non siamo riusciti ad imporci in modo netto. Due sole coppe (di cui una, e questo penso andrebbe ricordato SEMPRE, per rispetto nei confronti delle famiglie di quelle 39 persone che persero la vita quella sera, vinta in maniera vergognosa, s*****ta dal sangue) non bastano per essere fra le più grandi di sempre in Europa. Le occasioni le abbiamo avute, ma le abbiamo sempre sprecate arenandoci sul finale. Cinque finali perse su sette sono un bottino decisamente poco lusinghiero soprattutto considerato che due le abbiamo buttate nel momento in cui eravamo probabilmente la squadra più forte (1997 e 1998). Prima di fare la voce grossa in Europa di strada ne dobbiamo ancora fare.


----------



## jaws (11 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> La Champions/Coppa Campioni per la Juventus è quasi una maledizione. In Europa nella nostra storia ancora non siamo riusciti ad imporci in modo netto. Due sole coppe (di cui una, e questo penso andrebbe ricordato SEMPRE, per rispetto nei confronti delle famiglie di quelle 39 persone che persero la vita quella sera, vinta in maniera vergognosa, s*****ta dal sangue) non bastano per essere fra le più grandi di sempre in Europa. Le occasioni le abbiamo avute, ma le abbiamo sempre sprecate arenandoci sul finale. Cinque finali perse su sette sono un bottino decisamente poco lusinghiero soprattutto considerato che due le abbiamo buttate nel momento in cui eravamo probabilmente la squadra più forte (1997 e 1998). Prima di fare la voce grossa in Europa di strada ne dobbiamo ancora fare.


 [MENTION=421]Tom![/MENTION] leggi


----------



## Pivellino (11 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> La Champions/Coppa Campioni per la Juventus è quasi una maledizione. In Europa nella nostra storia ancora non siamo riusciti ad imporci in modo netto. Due sole coppe (di cui una, e questo penso andrebbe ricordato SEMPRE, per rispetto nei confronti delle famiglie di quelle 39 persone che persero la vita quella sera, vinta in maniera vergognosa, s*****ta dal sangue) non bastano per essere fra le più grandi di sempre in Europa. Le occasioni le abbiamo avute, ma le abbiamo sempre sprecate arenandoci sul finale. Cinque finali perse su sette sono un bottino decisamente poco lusinghiero soprattutto considerato che due le abbiamo buttate nel momento in cui eravamo probabilmente la squadra più forte (1997 e 1998). Prima di fare la voce grossa in Europa di strada ne dobbiamo ancora fare.



Ricordo l'Heysel che vidi in presa diretta in TV, una settimana prima del concerto di Sprigsteen a Milano.
Mia madre non voleva (giustamente) mandarmi in una calca di persone.
Ero giovane e ricordo i brividi e la pena, le lacrime.
Avevo amici in quello stadio.
Per questo odio gli esagitati di tutti i colori, che non capiscono che si tratta solo di uno sport e che non hanno cultura sportiva.

A distanza di anni ci si ricorda solo chi ha vinto e non come si è vinto.
Ma al di la di capire se sia stata una partita vera o falsa, un dramma mescolato al business, ciò che mi viene da pensare è che quella coppa andava restituita al mittente perché fosse chiara la netta differenza tra lo sport e la follia.
Io penso che se la Juve l'avesse fatto avrebbe avuto una coppa in meno ma un tributo d'onore a vita da parte di tutti.
Quella è stata un'occasione persa a mio avviso (per tutti).


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Aprile 2013)

Mickey ha scritto:


> Appena tornato dallo Stadium faccio alcune precisazioni personali:
> 1) ribery e robben dal vivo sono spaventosi,dagli spalti,specialmente per il secondo,aspetti sempre che faccia il classico rientro sul sinistro,ma x quando lo fa tu già te lo 6 perso dal radar ottico...velocità nel primo metro spaventosa.
> 2)voi avete si fatto 2 pere al barca e con la massima sportività vi vanno i miei + sentiti complimenti,ma gli spagnoli dietro ballano,questi vengono da 15 trasferte in cui contano 14 vittorie e 2 gol subiti.Questo non x voler fare il paragone xke alla fine l'epilogo è lo stesso x noi e x voi,sarebbe lo stesso ragionamento allora dire che,voi avete si vinto 2-0 in casa ma preso sonoramente 4 pere in Spagna,cosa che noi,seppur surclassati,non abbiamo fatto.capite che sono ragionamento senza senso xke da mercoledì siamo tutti sul divano.
> 3) Quel campionato senza avversari che comincio a sentire qui dentro (xke se fosse stati voi in testa sarebbe stata una super stagione di una fantastica squadra,ma dato che da 12 mesi siamo in testa noi è un campionato mediocre) io me lo tengo stretto semmai dovesse arrivare perché,fino a prova contraria,la coppa può vincerà solo 1 squadra in tutta Europa e quelle che non la vincono ma magari vincono il titolo nazionale hanno fallito la stagione? Ok allora visto che non conta niente vorrei che lo lasciaste vincere sempre a noi se vi ingombra.
> ...


Non so di quali campionati parli, ma nei campionati di maggior blasone con quei punti saremmo in Champions. Noi non snobbiamo il campionato, diciamo semplicemente che il campionato italiano è mediocre, Juve compresa. Ciò non toglie che vincerlo è una soddisfazione e questo non lo nega nessuno.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Non per dire ma 15 anni noi facevamo la parte del bayern monaco, però ancora più forti con 3 finali in 3 anni consecutivi delle quali vinta una sola ( e una scippata in fuorigioco).
> Ora c'è da vedere se il bayern riesce quasi ad eguagliarci vincendo questa champions, perché per ora siamo a due finali in 3 anni delle quali zero vittorie.
> Andatelo a dire al bayern monaco che conta come un due di bastoni in champions league.
> 
> ...


Pensate di aver fatto una bella figura nel doppio confronto con il Bayern? Ma se vi hanno preso a pallate sia all'andata che al ritorno, dai.
Nel 2004-2006 non avete vinto una ceppa in Europa perchè non avevate abbastanza qualità per vincere in Europa. Avete comprato diversi giocatori di grande sostanza, ma alla fine gli unici elementi di grande qualità in rosa erano Ibra e Del Piero. Il resto, Nedved compreso, erano giocatori buoni/ottimi dal punto di vista tecnico, ma soprattutto di sostanza. 
Insomma, quella era una squadra costruita per vincere soprattutto in campionato, ovviamente con qualche aiutino da parte del buon Moggi.


----------



## Prinz (11 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Non per dire ma 15 anni noi facevamo la parte del bayern monaco, però ancora più forti con 3 finali in 3 anni consecutivi delle quali vinta una sola ( e una scippata in fuorigioco).
> Ora c'è da vedere se il bayern riesce quasi ad eguagliarci vincendo questa champions, perché per ora siamo a due finali in 3 anni delle quali zero vittorie.
> Andatelo a dire al bayern monaco che conta come un due di bastoni in champions league.
> 
> ...



Viso aperto? Applausi? Chiamate la neuro


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] , [MENTION=451]jaws[/MENTION]:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma credici 

Tu ti scegli il periodo che ti fa comodo.
Togli il computo delle singole vittorie, perchè ti fa comodo.
Togli il computo di qualsiasi altra cosa che sia una finale (semi-quarti etc), perchè ti fa comodo.

E noi parliamo per antipatia


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Aprile 2013)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Ricordo l'Heysel che vidi in presa diretta in TV, una settimana prima del concerto di Sprigsteen a Milano.
> Mia madre non voleva (giustamente) mandarmi in una calca di persone.
> Ero giovane e ricordo i brividi e la pena, le lacrime.
> Avevo amici in quello stadio.
> ...



Bravissimo. Sarebbe stata una cosa splendida.


----------



## Brain84 (11 Aprile 2013)

Ammettere di essere scarsi di fronte alle squadre più blasonate sarebbe oggettività.
Io ho sempre detto che il 2-0 all'andata contro il Barcellona è stata si una bellissima partita ma è altrettanto vero che dall'altra parte gli spagnoli non esistevano per la loro supponenza. Nessuno credo sia così pazzo da dire qui dentro che il Milan poteva giocarsela con il Barcellona..ci è andata bene all'andata, tutto qua. 
Conoscere la dimensione esatta della propria squadra del cuore sarebbe un atto da fare, il fanatismo di certi tifosi è fastidioso e stucchevole.
Il nostro campionato è ormai alla pari di quello francese o forse poco più in alto. La stessa Premier League a mio avviso ha perso molto dell'appeal che aveva qualche anno fa, basti vedere in Champions, fatta salva la vittoria del Chelsea per un'anomalia che capita una volta ogni 300 anni.

Io spero vivamente che la maggior parte dei tifosi Juventini non si fossero illusi di poter battere il Bayern Monaco, perchè sarebbe veramente clamoroso o da persone che di calcio non ne capiscono nulla. 
Conte non ha la mentalità per vincere in Europa secondo me. È troppo esagitato e per gestire le grandi partite serve un allenatore alla Mourinho, Ancelotti, Capello, Trapattoni..gente che non perdeva/perde le staffe e che non sbraita come un demente per 90 minuti.
In Italia funziona perchè abbiamo un campionato di livello infimo, in Europa serve ben altro a partire dalla mentalità per poi finire con degli acquisti mirati e di rilievo.


----------



## juventino (11 Aprile 2013)

Se parliamo dei campionati comunque io non sono pienamente d'accordo a dire che il nostro sia di livello assolutamente infimo rispetto agli altri. Se ci confrontiamo alla Bundesliga e alla Premier, ovvero tornei dove anche le squadre di bassa classifica hanno stadi di proprietà e possono permettersi di sborsare cifre alte (basti pensare al QPR che prende Remy per fare un esempio). ne usciamo chiaramente con le ossa rotte. Ma la Liga no. La Liga degli ultimi anni è una ridicola buffonata che vede ogni anno Barça e Real fare il vuoto dietro di loro. Alla fine non è molto lontana dall'Old Firm del campionato scozzese. Chiaramente poi ogni tanto esce qualche buona squadra che fa buoni risultati in Europa, ma sono casi isolati e fuochi di paglia. L'Atletico ha avuto una grossa mano dall'acquisto di Falcao, mentre il Bilbao dopo la grande annata della scorsa stagione è tornato nell'anonimato.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (11 Aprile 2013)

Purtroppo ci ritroviamo ormai da anni a discutere sulle gloriose avventure o disavventure del passato, e nel frattempo gli altri fanno il presente. Obiettivamente né la Juve né il Milan sono in grado, ora come ora, di arrivare in fondo alla champ, a meno di fonderle in un'unica squadra...


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Aprile 2013)

questa juve e questo milan,capace con poco di passare dalle ultime posizioni fino a giocarsi il secondo posto(con il "solo" balotelli in più rispetto a inizio stagione) riescono a vincere quasi tutte le partite grazie all'incredibile mediocrità del campionato italiano....già solo rispetto a 2 anni fa quando abbiamo vinto noi lo scudetto il livello medio generale si è dimezzato!basta pensare ai grandi giocatori che se ne sono andati e che ancora se ne andranno!pogba?grandissimo giocatore!!!!secondo voi quanto tempo rimarrà alla juve?lo stesso discorso vale per i nostri,con l'unica differenza che i vari el shaa,de sciglio potrebbero avere un senso di appartenenza alla squadra maggiore...se non ci si da una svegliata(legge sugli stadi in primis) non si va da nessuna parte!!!
l'anno scorso sono stato in germania a vedere una partita del Mainz..bè il suo stadio era 100 volte più nuovo,moderno,accogliente rispetto ai vari stadi preistorici che ci sono in italia(uno dei motivi per cui la gente allo stadio non ci va)


----------



## Canonista (11 Aprile 2013)

Io non so se tutti gli juventini se ne rendono conto, ma nel secondo tempo il Bayern era al 180% del possesso palla e voi che correvate a vuoto, morivo 


Detto questo, spero che ora questi tifosi bianconeri spuntati come funghi negli ultimi due anni, si ridimensionino dopo le 4 randellate dei tedeschi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Aprile 2013)

hanno fatto una figuraccia peggiore della nostra...almeno noi abbiamo vinto 2-0 in casa e avevamo Flamini, Muntari, Zapata ecc.ecc. loro Pirlo, Marchisio, Vidal, Pogba


----------



## Principe (11 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Io la considero sotto a Barcellona, Milan, Real Madrid, Bayern Monaco, Manchester Utd.
> Alla pari con Inter, Liverpool, Ajax
> Sopra alle altre


L'ajax e il Liverpool hanno fatto la storia della champions league molto di più che la Juventus nn si può neanche azzardare un paragone


----------



## Gre-No-Li (11 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> hanno fatto una figuraccia peggiore della nostra...almeno noi abbiamo vinto 2-0 in casa e avevamo Flamini, Muntari, Zapata ecc.ecc. loro Pirlo, Marchisio, Vidal, Pogba


A livello di punteggio senz'altro, ma almeno ci abbiamo provato a fare gioco sia in casa che fuori...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Aprile 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> A livello di punteggio senz'altro, ma almeno ci abbiamo provato a fare gioco sia in casa che fuori...



dai mi pare il minimo quando hai in squadra Pirlo, Marchisio, Vidal, Pogba e nonostante questo mi sembra che non avete fatto 1 tiro in porta...poi anche tu sai che è impossibile fare gioco con Flamini, Muntari e Ambrosini (solo Montolivo si salva) contro il Barcellona


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Aprile 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> A livello di punteggio senz'altro, ma almeno ci abbiamo provato a fare gioco sia in casa che fuori...



Beh fare gioco in casa del Barca credo sia quasi impossibile.

Che poi avete provato a fare cosa? In Germania non avete fatto praticamente nulla dai, cerchiamo di essere onesti.


----------



## Canonista (11 Aprile 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> A livello di punteggio senz'altro, ma almeno _*ci abbiamo provato a fare gioco*_ sia in casa che fuori...



Tentativo fallito miseramente direi.
A parte due azioni e tanti falli, la partita l'hanno guardata i vostri 11.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Aprile 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> A livello di punteggio senz'altro, ma almeno ci abbiamo provato a fare gioco sia in casa che fuori...



Ma dove,che non avete visto palla per 180 minuti.....


----------



## Tom! (12 Aprile 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Io non so se tutti gli juventini se ne rendono conto, ma nel secondo tempo il Bayern era al 180% del possesso palla e voi che correvate a vuoto, morivo
> 
> 
> Detto questo, spero che ora questi tifosi bianconeri spuntati come funghi negli ultimi due anni, si ridimensionino dopo le 4 randellate dei tedeschi.



Oddio, non vedo cosa ci sia da ridimensionarci.
Sapevamo il bayern fosse più forte ma siamo coscienti di essere la squadra e la società migliore della serie a.
Da quasi due anni siamo noi a far correre gli avversari a vuoto (e lo abbiamo fatto anche in europa), per una volta che succede a noi non facciamo drammi.
La squadra è uscita tra gli applausi di tutti, perché sappiamo di aver fatto una buona champions, vincendo uno dei gironi più difficili e espugnando un altro degli stadi più tosti in scozia (dove fu battuto anche il barca) anche se non siamo ancora in grado di battere i più forti del mondo.
Siamo contenti di essercela giocata, di aver provato a fare il nostro gioco anche se riuscendoci solo a tratti, sapendo di non aver compromesso il rispetto dei tifosi europei con l'ormai noto e sbeffeggiato "italian catenaccio" o "parking the bus".

Inoltre siamo tranquilli perché vediamo "il progetto" e sappiamo che nel primo VERO anno di champions dopo la serie B non ci si poteva aspettare miracoli, coscienti che due anni fa giocavamo con Motta e Grygera terzini, Melo e Krasic al centrocampo, mentre il bayern andava a giocarsi la finale.
Ci "accontenteremo" di vincere il 31esimo scudetto e metterlo in bacheca insieme alla supercoppa, per poi iniziare un'altra stagione da campioni e cercare di riconfermarci tali per la terza volta consecutiva, sperando in una solida campagna acquisti (iniziata con llorente) che possa permetterci di ridurre il gap con le 3 squadre più forti d'europa.


----------



## Canonista (12 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Da quasi due anni siamo noi a far correre gli avversari a vuoto (e lo abbiamo fatto anche in europa), per una volta che succede a noi non facciamo drammi.
> ...
> perché sappiamo di aver fatto una buona champions, vincendo uno dei gironi più difficili e espugnando un altro degli stadi più tosti in scozia (dove fu battuto anche il barca)



Ma parli del Chelsea allo scatafascio di novembre 2012? O del Celtic? Perché con lo Shaktar non avete fatto granché  
Uno dei gironi più difficili il vostro? Con il Nordsjælland ad intralciare il vostro cammino? Sicuramente 

E ti ricordo che il Barça ha perso anche con il Real Sociedad, anche quello è un campo inespugnabile? 



Tom! ha scritto:


> Siamo contenti di essercela giocata, di aver provato a fare il nostro gioco anche se riuscendoci solo a tratti



Ripeto, con il Bayern i vostri 11 la partita l'hanno guardata. Di gioco juventino si sono viste solo un paio di azioni...contro le 317923742947 dei tedeschi. Ma meglio così dai, i vostri saranno più freschi per lo sprint finale in campionato! 



Tom! ha scritto:


> Ci "accontenteremo" di vincere il 31esimo scudetto e metterlo in bacheca
> ...
> ridurre il gap con le 3 squadre più forti d'europa.



31esimo scudetto? Direi 60esimo, tanto per arrotondare! 




PS: Per me ne dimentichi qualcuna delle squadre più forti.


----------



## Tom! (12 Aprile 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ma parli del Chelsea allo scatafascio di novembre 2012? O del Celtic? Perché con lo Shaktar non avete fatto granché
> Uno dei gironi più difficili il vostro? Con il Nordsjælland ad intralciare il vostro cammino? Sicuramente
> 
> E ti ricordo che il Barça ha perso anche con il Real Sociedad, anche quello è un campo inespugnabile?
> ...



Boh, evidentemente con te non si può fare nessun discorso che la butti sulla mera provocazione da stadio. Ne terrò conto eviterò di perdere tempo rispondendoti.


----------



## Canonista (12 Aprile 2013)




----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Oddio, non vedo cosa ci sia da ridimensionarci.
> Sapevamo il bayern fosse più forte ma siamo coscienti di essere la squadra e la società migliore della serie a.
> Da quasi due anni siamo noi a far correre gli avversari a vuoto (e lo abbiamo fatto anche in europa), per una volta che succede a noi non facciamo drammi.
> La squadra è uscita tra gli applausi di tutti, perché sappiamo di aver fatto una buona champions, *vincendo uno dei gironi più difficili* e espugnando un altro degli stadi più tosti in scozia (dove fu battuto anche il barca) anche se non siamo ancora in grado di battere i più forti del mondo.
> ...


----------



## Tom! (12 Aprile 2013)

Gruppo a: Dinamo Zagabria, Porto, Psg, Dinamo kyiv

Gruppo b: Montpellier, Arsenal, Olympiacos, Shalke

Gruppo c: Malaga, Zenit, Milan, Anderlecht

Groppo d: Dortmund, Ajax, Real, Man. City -->il più difficile

Gruppo e: Shakhtar, Chelsea, Juventus, Nordjaelland

Gruppo f: Losc, Bate, Bayern, Valencia

Gruppo g: Barca, Celtic, Benfica, Sparktac

Gruppo h: Man United, Galatasaray, Braga, Cluj


[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]: dimmi quali sono i 3 gruppi più tosti.


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Kurt, sto semplicemente chiedendo come considerate "il blasone della juve in champions" nel passato recente, ovvero nell'ultima 30ina di anni.


Abbastanza scarso direi, quello che conta alla fine sono le vittorie, non le finali/semifinali disputate.
Negli ultimi 30anni avete ottenuto gli stessi risultati del Porto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Gruppo a: Dinamo Zagabria, Porto, Psg, Dinamo kyiv
> 
> Gruppo b: Montpellier, Arsenal, Olympiacos, Shalke
> 
> ...



avete fatto un grandissimo girone però dai il Chelsea era a pezzi, lo Shaktar bella squadra ma non fortissima


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Gruppo a: Dinamo Zagabria, Porto, Psg, Dinamo kyiv
> 
> Gruppo b: Montpellier, Arsenal, Olympiacos, Shalke
> 
> ...


A parte il D gli altri sono gironi normali.

il Nordcoso era la squadra più scarsa della champions, lo Shaktar è un ottima squadra ma non certo una corazzata, il Chelsea non era certo quello che ha vinto la champions qualche mese prima.

Poi oh se bisogna per forza tirare l'acqua al proprio mulino perchè si tifa quella squadra fa come credi più giusto, la realtà è che gran parte dei vostri elementi non sono da champions o per meglio dire non è da champions ad alti livelli. Basta solo pensare al fatto che la vostra difesa in Italia è tra le migliori mentre è inferiore ai club di alto livello in europa, il centrocampo è ottimo senza dubbio ma anche qui c'è stata la sopravvalutazione di alcuni elementi (Pirlo su tutti) ed infine l'attacco che diciamolo senza troppi giri di parole, fa pena.

La realtà oggettiva è questa, tralasciando il fatto che io tifi Milan e tu Juventus, poi va beh se la tua squadra deve essere la più forte solo perché la tifi tu allora alzo le mani.

Ah dimenticavo, Conte che era ormai ritenuto uno dei più grandi allenatori della galassia ha toppato in pieno tutte e due le partite col Bayern.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Boh, evidentemente con te non si può fare nessun discorso che la butti sulla mera provocazione da stadio. Ne terrò conto eviterò di perdere tempo rispondendoti.



Avete 28 scudetti,l'albo d'oro parla chiaro.


----------



## Tom! (12 Aprile 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Abbastanza scarso direi, quello che conta alla fine sono le vittorie, non le finali/semifinali disputate.
> Negli ultimi 30anni avete ottenuto gli stessi risultati del Porto



Ok, allora come ho già ripetuto, per voi il bayern monaco ha un blasone abbastanza scarso negli ultimi 30 anni in quanto ha ottenuto pari pari gli stessi risultati della juve (6 finali e 1 vittoria). Va benissimo, nessun problema, volevo solo arrivare a questo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A parte il D gli altri sono gironi normali.
> 
> il Nordcoso era la squadra più scarsa della champions, lo Shaktar è un ottima squadra ma non certo una corazzata, il Chelsea non era certo quello che ha vinto la champions qualche mese prima.
> 
> ...



Sull'attacco siamo d'accordo, solo su quello però, sul resto per me la tua analisi non è molto lucida, ma non posso cambiare il tuo modo di vedere le cose.

In ogni caso non mi hai risposto sui 3 gironi più difficili.


----------



## Tom! (12 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Avete 28 scudetti,l'albo d'oro parla chiaro.



L'albo d'oro può dire quello che vuole, ad esempio dice che lo scudetto del 2005 è neroazzurro, converrete con me sull'assurdità della cosa.
Eravamo la squadra migliore, abbiamo vinto sul campo e non c'è UNA PARTITA fasulla o influenzata da arbitraggi irregolari. Poi se permetti i processi (quelli veri) sono ancora in corso, quindi non vedo per quale motivo dovrei considerare alterati quei campionati se nel primo appello hanno detto che "il campionato non ha subito alterazioni".
Quindi per me che seguo la vicenda sono 30 finché la legge italiana non dimostra alterato il campionato, per voi non lo so e non mi interessa saperlo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ok, allora come ho già ripetuto, per voi il bayern monaco ha un blasone abbastanza scarso negli ultimi 30 anni in quanto ha ottenuto pari pari gli stessi risultati della juve (6 finali e 1 vittoria). Va benissimo, nessun problema, volevo solo arrivare a questo.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Sui gironi ti ho risposto, si equivalgono quasi tutti tra loro.

Perché non la ritieni lucida la mia analisi? 

Quindi tu vorresti dirmi che:
- La difesa della Juventus è stata all'altezza di un quarto finale di Champions League
- Pirlo è stato all'altezza di un quarto di finale di Champions League
- Conte non ha sbagliato nulla.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tom! ha scritto:


> L'albo d'oro può dire quello che vuole, ad esempio dice che lo scudetto del 2005 è neroazzurro, converrete con me sull'assurdità della cosa.
> Eravamo la squadra migliore, abbiamo vinto sul campo e non c'è UNA PARTITA fasulla o influenzata da arbitraggi irregolari. Poi se permetti i processi (quelli veri) sono ancora in corso, quindi non vedo per quale motivo dovrei considerare alterati quei campionati se nel primo appello hanno detto che "il campionato non ha subito alterazioni".
> Quindi per me che seguo la vicenda sono 30 finché la legge italiana non dimostra alterato il campionato, per voi non lo so e non mi interessa saperlo.


Sulla vicenda calciopoli non c'è stata una e dico UNA sentenza favorevole fino ad oggi. Neanche una sentenza favorevole nella giustizia sportiva, neanche una nella giustizia ordinaria. Quindi di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Aprile 2013)

Ma è ancora qui? Ma gli stiamo rispondendo davvero? Ma davvero?

Ma lasciategli vedere i draghi, eddai...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (12 Aprile 2013)

just for trolling, semmai.


----------



## Tom! (12 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sui gironi ti ho risposto, si equivalgono quasi tutti tra loro.
> 
> Perché non la ritieni lucida la mia analisi?
> 
> ...



1) sì, si è dimostrata all'altezza, rimane la squadra che ha subito di meno tra le squadre che hanno partecipato ai quarti.
2)Pirlo è all'altezza di qualunque competizione, sennò perché lo marcano ad uomo ad ogni partita? Però se non funziona la protezione intorno a lui non riesce a dare il meglio.
3)Conte ha scelto di non cambiare tattica. E' stata una questione di principio, per me ha sbagliato ma capisco la scelta.

Riguardo calciopoli per "sentenza favorevole" cosa intendi? Assoluzione di tutti gli imputati? Perché se è così hai ragione.
-In realtà però nel primo appello la juve è stata assolta ed è stato giudicato non alterato il campionato.
-Nel processo Giraudo invece sono stati assolti il 90% degli arbitri coinvolti in "CALCIOPOLI".
E ci sono ancora diversi gradi di giudizio, quindi non vedo per quale motivo non dover considerare quei due scudetti vinti sul campo da gioco partita dopo partita meritatamente.
Se poi verrà dimostrato che quei due campionato siano stati alterati sarò il primo a non considerarli più, ma siamo ancora ben lontani da questo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (12 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> 1) sì, si è dimostrata all'altezza, *rimane la squadra che ha subito di meno tra le squadre che hanno partecipato ai quarti.*
> 2)Pirlo è all'altezza di qualunque competizione, sennò perché lo marcano ad uomo ad ogni partita? Però se non funziona la protezione intorno a lui non riesce a dare il meglio.
> 3)Conte ha scelto di non cambiare tattica. E' stata una questione di principio, per me ha sbagliato ma capisco la scelta.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


>



Beh oh sono l'unica squadra che non ha fracassato gli zebedei alla contendente.SOno dei signori a Torino....


----------



## Tom! (12 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


>


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Aprile 2013)

cmq per me [MENTION=421]Tom![/MENTION] dovresti attaccare la squadra non difenderla, non fare un tiro in porta con Pirlo, Marchisio, Vidal, Pogba è veramente vergognoso...fanno i mostri in Campionato, tanti di loro a giugno si giocavano l'Europeo con una delle Nazionali più forti di sempre, e ora vengono distrutti sia all'andata che al ritorno
se ero juventino (menomale che non lo sono) a quest'ora sarei arrabbiato nero
altro che ringraziarli, l'anno scorso avete si disputato un Campionato pazzesco, ma ci siamo suicidati noi e quest'anno è normale che siete primi, non ci sono stati avversari


----------



## Arsozzenal (12 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


>



fammi capire..secondo te la juventus è la squadra che ha subito di meno nei quarti???penso che tu abbia delle forti allucinazioni


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Aprile 2013)

Topic completamente degenerato a quanto pare.
Ho letto cose da codice penale.


----------



## Tom! (12 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> fammi capire..secondo te la juventus è la squadra che ha subito di meno nei quarti???penso che tu abbia delle forti allucinazioni



Io credo che il problema sia nel fatto che tu non capisca in pieno quello che scrivo.
Come ho scritto la juve "rimane la squadra che ha subito di meno tra le squadre che hanno partecipato ai quarti", ovvero significa "la juventus, tra tutte le 8 squadre che hanno partecipato ai quarti di finale, è quella che ha subito meno gol durante tutto l'arco della competizione" e infatti è così.
Ovviamente di questo dato a me non frega niente, era solo per mostrare come sia assurdo dire che la difesa non è al livello dell champions.


[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] : si vede che non segui la squadra fabry. E' inesatto dire che non abbiamo fatto un tiro in due partite, visto che ad esempio Quagliarella non ha segnato per poco con un tiro al fil di palo al ritorno. Comunque noi juventini non siamo dei tifosi che di accontentano, quindi se ci alziamo e applaudiano abbiamo i nostri motivi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Topic completamente degenerato a quanto pare.
> Ho letto cose da codice penale.


È così anche con gli juventini che conosco, io e noi se c'è da criticare lo facciamo, per esempio non abbiamo problemi a dire che il Barça ci ha asfaltato. Loro, nonostante siano stati asfaltati, adducono scuse su scuse, quelli che conosco io erano capaci di non criticare neanche quando facevano i settimi posto. Non so quanto sia un male questo, però non farebbe male essere oggettivi ogni tanto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È così anche con gli juventini che conosco, io e noi se c'è da criticare lo facciamo, per esempio non abbiamo problemi a dire che il Barça ci ha asfaltato. Loro, nonostante siano stati asfaltati, adducono scuse su scuse, quelli che conosco io erano capaci di non criticare neanche quando facevano i settimi posto. Non so quanto sia un male questo, però non farebbe male essere oggettivi ogni tanto.



Menomale che c'è [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] : si vede che non segui la squadra fabry. E' inesatto dire che non abbiamo fatto un tiro in due partite, visto che ad esempio Quagliarella non ha segnato per poco con un tiro al fil di palo al ritorno. Comunque noi juventini non siamo dei tifosi che di accontentano, quindi se ci alziamo e applaudiano abbiamo i nostri motivi.



io dicevo in porta...quella non l'avete vista ed è molto grave
cmq si se a te sta bene così ok, io ho già parlato


----------



## Tom! (12 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È così anche con gli juventini che conosco, io e noi se c'è da criticare lo facciamo, per esempio non abbiamo problemi a dire che il Barça ci ha asfaltato. Loro, nonostante siano stati asfaltati, adducono scuse su scuse, quelli che conosco io erano capaci di non criticare neanche quando facevano i settimi posto. Non so quanto sia un male questo, però non farebbe male essere oggettivi ogni tanto.



Siamo stati asfaltati. Chi dice il contrario? Di certo però non è stata la disfatta vista nella partita barcellona-milan.
Abbiamo giocato la nostra partita cercando di fare il nostro gioco senza utilizzare il catenaccio e schierandoci tutti dietro, ma non ci siamo riusciti contro la squadra più forte del mondo. Fine.
Poi sicuramente ci sono stati episodi molto sfortunati per noi nelle due partite che ci hanno fortemente influenzato, ma con ciò non si vuole dire che abbiamo perso per gli episodi o per la sfortuna. Sono semplici appunti.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io dicevo in porta...quella non l'avete vista ed è molto grave
> cmq si se a te sta bene così ok, io ho già parlato



Certo che mi sta bene così. Non sarebbe stato così se fosse stato il terzo anno di champions, ma siamo solo al primo. Ripeto: due anni fa giocavamo con Motta, Grygera, Krasic, Melo e Del Neri in panca. ehe


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Siamo stati asfaltati. Chi dice il contrario? Di certo però non è stata la disfatta vista nella partita barcellona-milan.
> Abbiamo giocato la nostra partita cercando di fare il nostro gioco senza utilizzare il catenaccio e schierandoci tutti dietro e non ci siamo riusciti contro la squadra più forte del mondo. Fine.
> Poi sicuramente ci sono stati episodi molto sfortunati per noi nelle due partite che ci hanno fortemente influenzato, ma con ciò non si vuole dire che abbiamo perso per gli episodi o per la sfortuna. Sono semplici appunti.


La disfatta viene compensata dal nostro risultato di andata, poi il quarto goal non fa testo. Diciamo che il 4-0 è più altisonante ma anche voi col Bayern avete fatto poco o nulla e gli episodi ci sono sempre, per tutti, in tutti i risultati(palo di Niang). Io dico semplicemente che siamo stati asfaltati noi come voi e i nostri risultati testimoniano l'inferiorità del calcio italiano rispetto al resto d'Europa, punto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Menomale che c'è [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]


Lui è uno dei pochi con cui mi piace discutere


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Aprile 2013)

La perla su Pirlo è di classe comunque, ormai sono bastati due anni per farlo diventare bandiera bianconera.


----------



## Tom! (12 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La disfatta viene compensata dal nostro risultato di andata, poi il quarto goal non fa testo. Diciamo che il 4-0 è più altisonante ma anche voi col Bayern avete fatto poco o nulla e gli episodi ci sono sempre, per tutti, in tutti i risultati(palo di Niang). Io dico semplicemente che siamo stati asfaltati noi come voi e i nostri risultati testimoniano l'inferiorità del calcio italiano rispetto al resto d'Europa, punto.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Splendidi sono punti di vista. Anche a noi allora lo 0-2 non fa testo visto che dopo lo 0-1 la partita era finita.
Io so solo che il bayern ha giocato nella prima partita al 150% e nella seconda al 100%, noi nella prima al 50% e nella seconda al 75%, abbiamo provato a fare il nostro gioco sempre, però davanti non siamo al livello e il modulo per me non è adatto quando incontri squadre così forti perché rischi di essere troppo schiacciato.
Voi con il barca all'andata avete trovato un barca irriconoscibile, peggio ancora di quello che perse con il celtic, al ritorno invece non siete riusciti a fare nemmeno 3 passaggi di fila, e non lo dico per esagerazione.
Ecco per me questa è una disfatta, diverso è ammettere di aver subito in due partite.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La perla su Pirlo è di classe comunque, ormai sono bastati due anni per farlo diventare bandiera bianconera.



Ma scusa come lo devo giudicare un calciatore che ci ha fatto vincere lo scudo l'anno scorso e che si è classificato nella top ten al pallone d'oro? Una pippa?Un abbonato al reparto di geriatria? Non so.


----------



## Arsozzenal (12 Aprile 2013)

secondo me noi abbiamo fatto una figura nettamente migliore..per un semplice motivo:noi saremmo potuti passare(grazie al risultato di san siro), e se la palla di niang entra probabilmente lo facciamo!io ho avuto l'impressione che la juve non sarebbe mai passata col bayern,non ha mai avuto nell'arco dei 180 minuti delle occasioni vere che potessero rimetterla in gioco!noi avremo pure preso l'imbarcata al ritorno ma, se per caso al 90 robinho la butta dentro,ai quarti ci andiamo noi!questo per dire che la situazione si sarebbe potuta capovolgere da un momento all'altro..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Splendidi sono punti di vista. Anche a noi allora lo 0-2 non fa testo visto che dopo lo 0-1 la partita era finita.
> Io so solo che il bayern ha giocato nella prima partita al 150% e nella seconda al 100%, noi nella prima al 50% e nella seconda al 75%, abbiamo provato a fare il nostro gioco sempre, però davanti non siamo al livello e il modulo per me non è adatto quando incontri squadre così forti perché rischi di essere troppo schiacciato.
> Voi con il barca all'andata avete trovato un barca irriconoscibile, peggio ancora di quello che perse con il celtic, al ritorno invece non siete riusciti a fare nemmeno 3 passaggi di fila, e non lo dico per esagerazione.
> Ecco per me questa è una disfatta, diverso è ammettere di aver subito in due partite.
> ...


Ma io sono d'accordo su quello che dici circa il nostro risultato. All'andata ci hanno illusi, poi al ritorno hanno deciso di giocare ed è finita 4-0 e noi non abbiamo fatto nulla, piallati. Mi ricordi mio cugino quando parli dei dettagli però  è vero che avete giocato più di noi, è vero anche che per 15/20 minuti, nella parte centrale del primo tempo, vi siete fatti sentire però il Bayern così gioca, lascia la palla all'avversario molto di più rispetto al Barça, ciò nonostante io non ho mai avuto la sensazione che potessero subire o gli potesse andare male. Il Barcellona non ci ha fatto fare nulla, ci ha soppressi ma loro vi hanno portato a spasso col guinzaglio se proprio vogliamo usare ardite metafore. Tu vuoi dire che avete fatto più bella figura, io non dico che abbiamo fatto una figura barbina entrambi ma preferisco dire che abbiamo incontrato squadre più forti, semplicemente più forti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Splendidi sono punti di vista. Anche a noi allora lo 0-2 non fa testo visto che dopo lo 0-1 la partita era finita.
> Io so solo che il bayern ha giocato nella prima partita al 150% e nella seconda al 100%, noi nella prima al 50% e nella seconda al 75%, abbiamo provato a fare il nostro gioco sempre, però davanti non siamo al livello e il modulo per me non è adatto quando incontri squadre così forti perché rischi di essere troppo schiacciato.
> Voi con il barca all'andata avete trovato un barca irriconoscibile, peggio ancora di quello che perse con il celtic, al ritorno invece non siete riusciti a fare nemmeno 3 passaggi di fila, e non lo dico per esagerazione.
> Ecco per me questa è una disfatta, diverso è ammettere di aver subito in due partite.
> ...


Quest'anno col doppio impegno è calato parecchio, poi ovvio le qualità ci sono visto che è Pirlo mica Guarente, però contro il Bayern si è visto che Pirlo a certi livelli è finito dai.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Splendidi sono punti di vista. Anche a noi allora lo 0-2 non fa testo visto che dopo lo 0-1 la partita era finita.
> Io so solo che il bayern ha giocato nella prima partita al 150% e nella seconda al 100%, noi nella prima al 50% e nella seconda al 75%, abbiamo provato a fare il nostro gioco sempre, però davanti non siamo al livello e il modulo per me non è adatto quando incontri squadre così forti perché rischi di essere troppo schiacciato.
> Voi con il barca all'andata avete trovato un barca irriconoscibile, peggio ancora di quello che perse con il celtic, al ritorno invece non siete riusciti a fare nemmeno 3 passaggi di fila, e non lo dico per esagerazione.
> Ecco per me questa è una disfatta, diverso è ammettere di aver subito in due partite.
> ...


Non comprendo il significato delle tue percentuali  Juve 50%, Bayer 150%... ecc. Che significa? Da dove nasce questa convinzione? La Juventus non è mai andata in difficoltà quest'anno in questo modo, perchè non aveva mai incontrato un avversario così forte fino al doppio confronto col Bayern. 
Nel ritorno col Barcellona abbiamo preso una legnata semplicemente perchè loro erano nettamente più forti, mentre all'andata siamo riusciti a vincere solo perchè erano scesi in campo con supponenza. 
Il confronto poi tra Milan e Juventus in questo momento mi sembra abbastanza impietoso visto che la mole di investimenti fatti dalle due società è completamente diverso e quindi anche gli obiettivi sono diversi. Il Milan è in un momento di riorganizzazione totale che in questo momento si traduce in ridimensionamento inevitabile. La Juventus invece grazie ai capitali investiti (che hanno coperto anche i tanti errori commessi sul mercato) è riuscita a creare una buona base. 
Però nonostante questo nel doppio confronto col Bayern si sono viste delle lacune della Juventus abbastanza imbarazzanti, visto che con budget alti rispetto alle altre squadre del campionato italiano gli unici top player che avete preso in questi anni sono stati un parametro zero e uno cui sarebbe scaduto il contratto l'anno dopo. Ciò che voglio dire è che con il budget a disposizione avete speso molto per giocatori non all'altezza e ciò denota una certa incapacità della dirigenza.


----------



## Tom! (12 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non comprendo il significato delle tue percentuali  Juve 50%, Bayer 150%... ecc. Che significa? Da dove nasce questa convinzione? La Juventus non è mai andata in difficoltà quest'anno in questo modo, perchè non aveva mai incontrato un avversario così forte fino al doppio confronto col Bayern.
> Nel ritorno col Barcellona abbiamo preso una legnata semplicemente perchè loro erano nettamente più forti, mentre all'andata siamo riusciti a vincere solo perchè erano scesi in campo con supponenza.
> Il confronto poi tra Milan e Juventus in questo momento mi sembra abbastanza impietoso visto che la mole di investimenti fatti dalle due società è completamente diverso e quindi anche gli obiettivi sono diversi. Il Milan è in un momento di riorganizzazione totale che in questo momento si traduce in ridimensionamento inevitabile. La Juventus invece grazie ai capitali investiti (che hanno coperto anche i tanti errori commessi sul mercato) è riuscita a creare una buona base.
> Però nonostante questo nel doppio confronto col Bayern si sono viste delle lacune della Juventus abbastanza imbarazzanti, visto che con budget alti rispetto alle altre squadre del campionato italiano gli unici top player che avete preso in questi anni sono stati un parametro zero e uno cui sarebbe scaduto il contratto l'anno dopo. Ciò che voglio dire è che con il budget a disposizione avete speso molto per giocatori non all'altezza e ciò denota una certa incapacità della dirigenza.



Ragazzi il vostro problema è che sottovalutate il fatto che noi nel 2007 giocavamo con il FROSINONE.
E sottovalutate che peggio ancora della B siamo stati messi in mano a gente come Secco e Blanc, voi queste cose non le avete vissute e quindi magari non potete capire perché il tifoso bianconero si alzi e applauda. 
Noi abbiamo vissuto un momento di buio nella nostra storia che è andato dal 2006 al 2010. Quattro anni scellerati, pensate che siamo costretti a pagare ancora QUATTRO milioni a Iaquinta , abbiamo pagato Amauri fino alla fine del contratto, abbiamo Melo sul groppone, svenduto Diego ecc. 
Dal 2010 a oggi che siamo nel 2013 abbiamo cercato passo dopo passo a riconquistare ciò che ci spetta, PASSO DOPO PASSO, e per noi juventini arrivare ai quarti e giocarsela a viso aperto con il bayern non è che un altro PASSO nel nostro percorso per tornare quelli che eravamo.

Però per me non sarebbe stato un passo in avanti se avessimo scelto di giocarcela con il catenaccio o "all'italiana", quello per me sarebbe stato un passo indietro. Invece non è stato così e quindi applaudo i giocatori che stanno facendo da 18mesi un cammino duro, difficile ma con tante soddisfazioni.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ragazzi il vostro problema è che sottovalutate il fatto che noi nel 2007 giocavamo con il FROSINONE.
> E sottovalutate che peggio ancora della B siamo stati messi in mano a gente come Secco e Blanc, voi queste cose non le avete vissute e quindi magari non potete capire perché il tifoso bianconero si alzi e applauda.
> Noi abbiamo vissuto un momento di buio nella nostra storia che è andato dal 2006 al 2010. Quattro anni scellerati, pensate che siamo costretti a pagare ancora QUATTRO milioni a Iaquinta , abbiamo pagato Amauri fino alla fine del contratto, abbiamo Melo sul groppone, svenduto Diego ecc.
> Dal 2010 a oggi che siamo nel 2013 abbiamo cercato passo dopo passo a riconquistare ciò che ci spetta, PASSO DOPO PASSO, e per noi juventini arrivare ai quarti e giocarsela a viso aperto con il bayern non è che un altro PASSO nel nostro percorso per tornare quelli che eravamo.
> ...



Tom non dimenticare che il Milan è stato in B per ben due volte negli anni ottanta mentre le Juventus dominava e che Berlusconi ha rilevato una società che stava al fallimento.


----------



## Tom! (12 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tom non dimenticare che il Milan è stato in B per ben due volte negli anni ottanta mentre le Juventus dominava e che Berlusconi ha rilevato una società che stava al fallimento.



Non ero ancora nato  in ogni caso a voi vi ha preso Berlusconi e sappiamo poi come è andata a noi ci ha portato su Blanc, Secco e Cobolli Gigli...mamma mia...mi viene difficile pure nominarli.


----------



## Andrea89 (13 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ok, allora come ho già ripetuto, per voi il bayern monaco ha un blasone abbastanza scarso negli ultimi 30 anni in quanto ha ottenuto pari pari gli stessi risultati della juve (6 finali e 1 vittoria). Va benissimo, nessun problema, volevo solo arrivare a questo.


La mia era una mezza battuta.
30 anni sono troppi, nel calcio durante un periodo di tempo così lungo di cose ne possono accadere.Io considero il vostro blasone abbastanza scarso perché, per un motivo o per l'altro, negli ultimi anni in Europa avete fatto schifo.
Ovviamente considero anche i nostri recenti risultati come scarsi.
E comunque non c'è bisogno di darmi del voi


----------



## jaws (13 Aprile 2013)

In questo topic Tom ha nominato la parola Mondo più spesso di Galliani


----------



## juventino (13 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tom non dimenticare che il Milan è stato in B per ben due volte negli anni ottanta mentre le Juventus dominava e che Berlusconi ha rilevato una società che stava al fallimento.



Va detto però che all'epoca il calcio era diverso e che il Berlusca ci ha messo veramente un sacco di soldi per l'epoca.


----------



## Canonista (13 Aprile 2013)

Basta con le droghe dai


----------

